# Martial Law Imminent USA 2009!



## Terral (Apr 11, 2009)

Greetings to All:

The USA is being prepared to enter Martial Law on several fronts and your time to be warned is running out. Wide-spectrum Jammers are already in place for taking the internet and all communications offline in preparation for enslaving We The People through panic transformed into pandemonium in the very near future. 

Dailymotion - Martial Law Imminent USA 2009, a video from Auzarmes. Martial, Law, USA, NWO

The USA is shedding 700,000 JOBS every month amid 10,000 foreclosures EVERY DAY and Senor Obama is making ready to push his *Open Borders/Fascist/New World Order &#8220;Comprehensive Amnesty&#8221; Agenda *(link and link) down our throats, which will lead to certain &#8216;civil unrest&#8217; for which our military &#8216;and&#8217; foreign military troops are now preparing to control. This Illegal Amnesty Topic sees blood boiling for many U.S. citizens throughout the USA (story), because the Gov&#8217;t refuses to &#8216;enforce&#8217; the provisions of the *&#8220;Immigration Reform and Control Act of 1986&#8221;* (Wiki), which handed out &#8220;Amnesty&#8221; to potentially 3 million Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals in favor of NO MORE AMNESTY in the future! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Grrxc1GDt0"]YouTube - MARTIAL LAW ROUNDUP 2009 (Orginal)[/ame]

The US Economy is being driven into the ground right along with the value of the US Dollar in preparation for escalating the &#8220;Crisis&#8221; leading to Martial Law. Our military has been training in Urban Warfare Tactics in Iraq and Afghanistan in preparation for Martial Law here in the USA.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsNEm_oyPVw"]YouTube - MARTIAL LAW 2009 global economic crisis CRAZY Unemployment[/ame]  

Congress had their secret meeting on March 13, 2008 where many of our representatives were &#8216;*horrified*&#8217; to learn about the details pertaining to the USA being brought under Martial Law! Details about the *&#8216;secret closed door meeting*&#8217; were first revealed in &#8216;*a newspaper out of Brisbane, Australia&#8217;* (story) concerning the &#8220;American Collapse.&#8221; Listen to the details revealed in this short radio clip (here) that represents really scary stuff! Then prepare yourself for the warning of a former Congressman (here) concerning Martial Law camps in America. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qftn3xWjUzg"]YouTube - Update on Martial Law Preparations[/ame]

Then take a few minutes to look at the Martial Law Update where you can see *many different Gov&#8217;t propaganda campaigns* are &#8216;disturbing&#8217; to say the very least. *FEMA ordered 102,000 Prisoner Boxcars from China with shackles* (story and story) for dealing with US citizens!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcoS7I0Xb84"]Straight Talk About Northcom[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X69EYLjpNR4"]26,000 Pastors For Martial Law[/ame]

Pandemonium will be transformed into mayhem, as lawless gangs are allowed to systematically murder, rape and pillage within specified perimeters of every metropolitan area in the USA; while international NATO troops ensure that nobody is allowed in or out of the controlled areas. The Military has already prepared mass graves for U.S. Citizens (my thread)  where millions and millions of plastic coffins sit and wait for the killing of about 90 percent of the US Population. My best estimation is that you will have less than 72 hours to &#8220;get out of Dodge,&#8221; once &#8216;the crisis event&#8217; (likely a nuke attack) takes place and Martial Law becomes the new reality. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjDHJsmGEHU&NR=1[/ame]

You DO NOT want to be caught inside the large city metro areas, when pandemonium is transformed into mayhem; so you must do everything &#8216;right now&#8217; to create your own survival plan to be executed at the proper time. The right preparations for you depend on your current situation:

1.Travel Trailer/Tent.
2. Food stocks like rice, dry beans/peas, etc..
3. Hunting/Fishing supplies.
4. Survival seed kits.
5. Guns and ammo and more guns.
6. Solar-powered/wind-up radios/flashlights.
7. Lighters/flint/magnifying glass devices for starting fires.
8. First Aid Kits/Poison Ivy countermeasures/Surgery kits.
9. Anything you can trade for needed supplies. 

The US Dollar is headed for collapse, so right now is the perfect time to transform liquid assets into &#8216;things&#8217; for survival. Talk to your family living out in the country about contingency plans &#8216;just in case&#8217; Martial Law becomes the new reality, so everyone knows exactly what to do. Make plans to join together with other families in the area to protect yourselves and your survival supplies against the gangs of lawless marauders working to prepare themselves by robbing you; because the only thing they will respect is the gun pointed in their direction. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 11, 2009)

LOL. You are worse, if that is possible, then EOTS.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

than eots...dumb ass...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 11, 2009)

eots said:


> than eots...dumb ass...



Weak minds with no rebuttal ALWAYS resort to spelling errors.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

and little clappy hands...


----------



## Bfgrn (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## editec (Apr 11, 2009)

These internment camps?

They'll offer free health care?

Count me in.

I love camping!


----------



## Toro (Apr 11, 2009)

I hope they have swimming and fishing and water skiing.


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 11, 2009)

The videos of the "internment camps have been around for a long time. Timothy McVeigh was supposedly  a believer of these same theories, we see how that worked out for him. (and us) 
One of those so-called "camps" is near me. It's an old airbase from the WWII era. I have been there several times to camp. (on my own, not forced) All that is left there is a big concrete slab in the desert.....In the winter it is home to snowbirds in RV's too cheap to pay for a space, in the summer it's a party spot.
We in the USA simply have enough REAL problems and don't need any more problems created by nut-jobs for their own nefarious purpose.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

[





> QUOTE=slackjawed;1149780]The videos of the "internment camps have been around for a long time. Timothy McVeigh was supposedly  a believer of these same theories, we see how that worked out for him. (and us)



f-- off with your straw man...because I heard some people that dont belive there are fema camps molest children...just sayin



> One of those so-called "camps" is near me. It's an old airbase from the WWII era. I have been there several times to camp. (on my own, not forced) All that is left there is a big concrete slab in the desert.....In the winter it is home to snowbirds in RV's too cheap to pay for a space, in the summer it's a party spot.
> We in the USA simply have enough REAL problems and don't need any more problems created by nut-jobs for their own nefarious purpose



one of the biggest being denial and complacency...and lack of any real research..toward the preperations  for martail law


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 11, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH, your too funny.
By the way, I am a jew and have both the names riothschild and blumenthal in my family history. I only post here to try to shut you up and advance my agenda of WORLD DOMINATION!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh I forgot to mention that I just had your IP traced and the Black helecopters have been dispatched to your location......


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH, your too funny.
> ...


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

slackjawed said:


> Oh I forgot to mention that I just had your IP traced and the Black helecopters have been dispatched to your location......



boy you arer just full of the psy-op lines and straw men...didint your mother warn you about too much televison...


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 11, 2009)

I know I should be ashamed taking advantage of the feeble minded like that, but it soi much fun! The thing is, you guys are so paranoid you don't know IF iam telling the truth or not, admit it, you have been listening for helecopter sounds since you read that......


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

slackjawed said:


> I know I should be ashamed taking advantage of the feeble minded like that, but it soi much fun! The thing is, you guys are so paranoid you don't know IF iam telling the truth or not, admit it, you have been listening for helecopter sounds since you read that......



EOTS is fearless...and I have no paranoia...you how ever make a lot of assumptions about 9/11 truth and black helicopters and paranoia..... a trait not uncommon those suffering the effects of media programing


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 11, 2009)

yup. i am guilty of getting my news from varied sources like nbc, msnbc, cnn, fox, huffington, drudge, ect.
I might add that the only place I see any creedence given to your ideas are the nut-job sites, which I also visit from time to time.
Did I mention I have already been issued my blue helmet?


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

slackjawed said:


> yup. i am guilty of getting my news from varied sources like nbc, msnbc, cnn, fox, huffington, drudge, ect.
> I might add that the only place I see any creedence given to your ideas are the nut-job sites, which I also visit from time to time.
> Did I mention I have already been issued my blue helmet?



*VARIED*...*LOL...*

FEMA Concentration Camps Locations Executive Orders Video


----------



## WorldAHope (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

WorldAHope said:


>


 
ya using a tired old psy-op line spoon fed you from the media...responding as programmed with almost zero knowledge of which you speak...how sad...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZEH_-sDQWY]YouTube - Manu-fracturing Consent[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 11, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL. You are worse, if that is possible, then EOTS.


 
Correct.

But the only thing that Terral has going for him is that he is polite.

Which is creepy, because most serial killers are polite.


----------



## Terral (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi World:



WorldAHope said:


>



In other words, World's answer is to plug your head back into the sand (pic). Wonderful . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXfXuk6aWJc&feature=related"]YouTube - Martial Law Plans Revealed?[/ame]

Try to count the number of times that Rep. John Haller uses the term "*Classified*" and then read between the lines to figure out what the Gov't is hiding under the guise of *". . . urban areas . . . Jesus . . . far exceeding our darkest nightmares . . ."*.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdo1vvsvkRY"]YouTube - LONDON TELEGRAPH PREDICTIONS FOR 2009 !!! MARTIAL LAW AND NUCLEAR ATTACK !!![/ame]

Everyone is getting ready for "*Martial Law*," except for those among you with the 'head in the sand' problem; when the inside-job bad guys once again begin thinning out the herd . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. You are worse, if that is possible, then EOTS.
> ...



most sex offenders are not part of the 911 truth movement....however many are involved in republican politics...go watch fox ...now


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Fp7w_0_BzM&feature=related]YouTube - Psyops agents on 9/11[/ame]


----------



## Terral (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Xotoxi:



xotoxi said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. You are worse, if that is possible, then EOTS.
> ...



I am a firm believer in registered members giving their advocating or opposing views to the OP Topic 'and' everyone else making up their own minds for themselves. 1Cor. 11:19. 

We are allowed to disagree and remain civil at the same time and have a little fun too (pic). :0) 

GL in the debates,

Terral


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

how stupid or programed must a mother%@ker be to think  Joe 6 pack on the street ..after witnessing the collapse of the towers would talk like this...before the dust has even settled...before the 911 commision..before nist or popular mechanics which used the identical line word for word...how can someone not see the script...it baffles me...who the hell talks like this ??

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Fp7w_0_BzM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 11, 2009)

Terral said:


> I am a firm believer in registered members giving their advocating or opposing views to the OP Topic 'and' everyone else making up their own minds for themselves. 1Cor. 11:19.


 
I didn't click on your bible link, but do you mean to tell me that 1Cor 11:19 reads: _I am a firm believer in registered members giving their advocating or opposing views to the OP Topic 'and' everyone else making up their own minds for themselves._


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IBZKCgobqo]YouTube - Jessica Lynch myth[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1woMJkjZJY4]YouTube - U.S. Military Psyops Film Part 1[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgcLkz03BAE&feature=related]YouTube - U.S. Military Psyops Film PART 2[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2009)

These tin foil hate wearers like divecon and xotoxi better get thier heads out of their asses and realise nazi germany is happening right now here in the united states.that they better hang together with friends and accept it,or in the end,their going to hang by themselves.Clinton got it all started with NAFTA and the detention camps being set up around the country,Bush accelerated it and Obama has REALLY accelerated it all.


----------



## Toro (Apr 11, 2009)

slackjawed said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH, your too funny.
> By the way, I am a jew and have both the names riothschild and blumenthal in my family history. I only post here to try to shut you up and advance my agenda of WORLD DOMINATION!
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



AHA!

He admitted it!

That's all the proof the conspiracists need.


----------



## Dante (Apr 11, 2009)

> Martial Law Imminent USA 2009!



wow!  I better get under my bed, huh?


----------



## ItsFairmont (Apr 11, 2009)

I can speak Spanish.  So I'll grab a couple surfboards, many cans of pork and beans (so I can smell like Mexico) and head south.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

good....see ya...dont let the door hit you on the ass on the way out


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

DevNell said:


> > Martial Law Imminent USA 2009!
> 
> 
> 
> wow!  I better get under my bed, huh?



no... that would be a cowardly head in the sand response


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 11, 2009)

This just in:
i just got back from receiving the uniform to go along with my blue helmet and white sash. The fact is that martial law will be declared after dinner tonight, complete with curfews and tear gas. Anyone not wishing to take part can signify that to international Rothschild Peackeepers (like me) by placing a clean pair of boys briefs over thier face like a mask. That will be recognized as a sign that the wearer is a sovergn citizen and shall not be molested with the other riff-raff.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

slackjawed said:


> This just in:
> i just got back from receiving the uniform to go along with my blue helmet and white sash. The fact is that martial law will be declared after dinner tonight, complete with curfews and tear gas. Anyone not wishing to take part can signify that to international Rothschild Peackeepers (like me) by placing a clean pair of boys briefs over thier face like a mask. That will be recognized as a sign that the wearer is a sovergn citizen and shall not be molested with the other riff-raff.



you have quite the childish little imagination...clean pair of boy briefs ?...speaks volumes
of the thoughts within ....your head


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 11, 2009)

eots said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > This just in:
> ...



Actually I have very little imagination, I just remembered some of the stuff I have read on the nut-job consiracy sites and put two and two together........
Come on, you know you have to lightern up and laugh a little.


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 11, 2009)

i forgot to post the link to one of the best conspiracy sites.....
Top 10 Wackiest Conspiracy Theories


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

slackjawed said:


> i forgot to post the link to one of the best conspiracy sites.....
> Top 10 Wackiest Conspiracy Theories



here's better one its all about folk..like you ...............underpants boy...guess we know how that jaw got so slack..



Top 10 Gayest Things You've Heard A Straight Guy Say on Yahoo! Video


----------



## elvis (Apr 11, 2009)

We have heard these reports of martial law in the past.  For example, before the election there would be some horrific event and Bush would call off the elections, making him a dictator.  Never happened.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

there goes the 30 sec sound bite mentality again...


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 11, 2009)

HAHAHAHA that was on topic EOTs and not a personal attack or anything.
No wonder people on this board take you so seriously. It must be because of your excellent logic and communication skills.
Thanks for the entertainment dude, with you today would have been real boring. I love you man! (or is that too gay? my wife thinks it might be too gay)
Anyway thanks for the fun. Did you check out my other very credible posts complete with links to prove my points are valid and true? You'll love them dude, check them out.


----------



## elvis (Apr 11, 2009)

eots said:


> there goes the 30 sec sound bite mentality again...



how do you mean?  I wasn't singling out 9/11 conspiracy theorists.  there were MANY on the left who believed Bush would do something like that.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > there goes the 30 sec sound bite mentality again...
> ...



bush ..Obama..it is all the same agenda behind then..and the writng is on the wall...when exactly I cant say...and perhapers with if viligence..they may think again

*the tree of liberty must be watered periodically with the blood of tyrants and patriots alike. It is its natural manure.

Thomas Jefferson *


----------



## elvis (Apr 11, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



How would they attempt such an undertaking?


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

create a illusion of two partys..and the illusion of change.. nationalize corporations and banks..create a homeland security force,,implode the dollar..engage in warrantless searches and wire taps..criminalise decent..flood the country with immigrants..create disasters and false flag terrorism...create a myth of a domestic enemy like..the 911 truth that needs reigned in...restrict and regulate the Internet..control the media...create a cult of personality so most o the pathetic bastards cheer it...as  good..


----------



## elvis (Apr 11, 2009)

eots said:


> create a illusion of two partys..and the illusion of change.. nationalize corporations and banks..create a homeland security force,,implode the dollar..engage in warrantless searches and wire taps..criminalise decent..flood the country with immigrants..create disasters and false flag terrorism...create a myth of a domestic enemy like..the 911 truth that needs reigned in...restrict and regulate the Internet..control the media...create a cult of personality so most o the pathetic bastards cheer it...as  good..



See I don't think the government feels threatened by 9/11 truthers.


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 11, 2009)

eots said:


> create a illusion of two partys..and the illusion of change.. nationalize corporations and banks..create a homeland security force,,implode the dollar..engage in warrantless searches and wire taps..criminalise decent..flood the country with immigrants..create disasters and false flag terrorism...create a myth of a domestic enemy like..the 911 truth that needs reigned in...restrict and regulate the Internet..control the media...create a cult of personality so most o the pathetic bastards cheer it...as  good..



Now there you have some things I can agree with, except I don't think any of the conspiracy theorists, including the 911 conspiracy people are even on the governments radar screen.
I seriously doubt that our government has been capable of faking anything that big. I don't think our government is competent enough to pull it off.
The rest of your items in your post look pretty spot-on to me though.
BTW-you seem nice, I hope the midgets don't get you.........


----------



## DavidS (Apr 11, 2009)

I wonder why we'll need poison ivy countermeasures. If America is in a crisis and martial law is imposed, is poison ivy going to all of a sudden grow out of nowhere on grass and people's homes and sidewalks and up skyscrapers? Is poison ivy behind all of this?


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > create a illusion of two partys..and the illusion of change.. nationalize corporations and banks..create a homeland security force,,implode the dollar..engage in warrantless searches and wire taps..criminalise decent..flood the country with immigrants..create disasters and false flag terrorism...create a myth of a domestic enemy like..the 911 truth that needs reigned in...restrict and regulate the Internet..control the media...create a cult of personality so most o the pathetic bastards cheer it...as  good..
> ...



*thinik again...*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctqEndNmaFk]YouTube - Mainstream Media vs 9/11 Truth[/ame]


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 11, 2009)

You know those evil little bastard midgets plant poison ivy wherever they go........


----------



## elvis (Apr 11, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



media is controlled by government?  hmm didnt know that.


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 11, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Too funny, the mainstream media did cover the 911 conspiracy right up to the time that they DISPROVED IT. LOL(see popular mecghanics website, its old old news)
They don't cover it because it's just as silly as my posts about the lizards or the nazi moonbase or the evil midgets, errrrr wait, that ones true.
EOTS, i sincerley hope those little evil dudes don't get ahold of you and make an example out of you.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



 the same corporate elite that control the government control the media..you should realise this

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXNvDD13hoY]YouTube - Outfoxed - Part 1[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh I should.


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 11, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Oh I should.



Of course you should, if the chip that the Elders Of Zion placed in your head is working, you would know these things. Since it must not be working properly, you probobly should just follow EOTs lead.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Oh I should.



yes elvis ..you should..dont be like the mindless programed fuck in the above post..and  a and start by watching some of these films..and understand the systems of control


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 11, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I should.
> ...



hey, I watched them, some I saw before. 
Did you see MY post with the video of Cheney changing into a lizard? Jeez, no comment on that at all. If videos from uTube prove everything than how can you discount my video of Cheney changing into a lizard ? If one is true than so is the other dude. That's been my whole point all day with these posts.
I told you, I love visiting the nut-job sites, I get such a kick out of them. 
Seriously, while this is fun, the country has enough problems and we simply don't need to look for any more.
take those damn evil midgets for example, just what is Obama doing about it? What did Bush do about it? I'll tell you, nothing. Furthermore they have been eeriliy silent on the issue which points to a big govt. conspiracy.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

slackjawed said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



is your name Elvis....just to clarify for the future..Elvis is Elvis..you are mindless fuck....


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 11, 2009)

Just as I thought, YOU are a member of the midget illuminati! 
trying to stifle discussion and thereby cover up the evil midget plot to enslave big humans.
I was so wrong about you EOTS, now I realize that you must be an evil midget.......


----------



## elvis (Apr 11, 2009)

What the hell is an evil midget?


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> What the hell is an evil midget?



the man has some issues E


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 11, 2009)

see my other post complete with links that prove(after all its on the internet) that evil midgets are plotting to enslave full size humans.....


----------



## editec (Apr 11, 2009)

slackjawed said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

he was however a member of the CFR which to his amusement he concealed to get elected..isn't that just a chuckle...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOAk-7F1EVU[/ame]


----------



## Toro (Apr 11, 2009)

The thing about Cheney is that he gives the impression that he _could_ be a part of just about any conspiracy imaginable.


----------



## Iriemon (Apr 12, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The USA is being prepared to enter Martial Law on several fronts and your time to be warned is running out. ...
> 
> ...



Good to see the paranoid conspiracist element is alive and well.

GL,

Iriemon


----------



## American Horse (Apr 12, 2009)

eots said:


> he was however a member of the CFR which to his amusement he concealed to get elected..isn't that just a chuckle...


It was a humorous moment.  Of course he didn't go around making an issue out of being a member of something, the purpose of which is so broadly misunderstood.  Jimmy Carter was also a member.  The CFR was little more than an organization for politicians on the make.  Nuts.


----------



## Toro (Apr 12, 2009)

So when is this martial law supposed to occur?

And if the conspiracists are certain it will happen, would they like to make a wager on it?


----------



## eots (Apr 12, 2009)

American Horse said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > he was however a member of the CFR which to his amusement he concealed to get elected..isn't that just a chuckle...
> ...



you know nothing of thr cfr ...clearly....but yet you pretend


----------



## eots (Apr 12, 2009)

Toro said:


> So when is this martial law supposed to occur?
> 
> And if the conspiracists are certain it will happen, would they like to make a wager on it?



the so called conspiracies see the writing on the wall...but obviously no privy to the details may not occur due to the efforts and awareness of individuals that draw attention to these issues..but the fact the government is seriously making these preparations is a fact


----------



## eots (Apr 12, 2009)

Iriemon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings to All:
> ...



it is not paranoia...it is diligence..in protecting precious liberty's


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 12, 2009)

What the hell, i wake up this morning and find the country just as left it when I went to bed......
Where is my martial law, it was supposed to be imminent.....


----------



## elvis (Apr 12, 2009)

slackjawed said:


> What the hell, i wake up this morning and find the country just as left it when I went to bed......
> Where is my martial law, it was supposed to be imminent.....



Well, in fairness, they didn't say today, they said in 2009.


----------



## Toro (Apr 12, 2009)

eots said:


> Iriemon said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...



Well, I have to admire your motives, even if your methods are all screwed up.


----------



## eots (Apr 12, 2009)

gee... maybe if I just stop reading the books.. essays and statements of the controlling elite and their stated agendas and ignore the implementation I could live in ignorant bliss as well....hmmmm...tempting


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-JeEshXZjc&feature=related]YouTube - INFLATION NATION - MARTIAL LAW part 3[/ame]


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok here is the deal, imminent means SOON. So lets give it 3 months. If July passes and we have no Martial law will Terral, Eots and the rest admit they are paranoid for no good reason?

Well of course they won't, they will claim they stopped it or that it is just around the NEXT corner. They are like the crazy guy on the street corner with the cardboard sign that reads " The End of the World is at hand". No matter how many YEARS pass with no end of the World, he still stands there with his sign insisting we are all gonna die tomorrow.

I mean think about it, these guys actually believe that the US Government managed to get THOUSANDS of people from all walks of life to help them in a plot to attack the US and NO ONE has talked yet after 8 YEARS. They insist the US Government fabricated at least 2 of the downed Aircraft or made them vanish into thin air. That the over 100 passengers and crew on the 2 planes are either murdered before boarding the planes, never existed or landed safely and are living in hiding amongst us. Just depends on what day of the week it is and which question you just ask them.


----------



## eots (Apr 13, 2009)

[





> QUOTE=RetiredGySgt;1152786]Ok here is the deal, imminent means SOON. So lets give it 3 months. If July passes and we have no Martial law will Terral, Eots and the rest admit they are paranoid for no good reason?



well actuly..buddy...it means .._soon..likely to occur_...and of course with this is the built in implication of warning  or danger attached to the word...and warning of a danger...usually implies something that can be averted...there is nothing paranoid about the constitution
and guarding against tyranny






> Well of course they won't, they will claim they stopped it or that it is just around the NEXT corner. They are like the crazy guy on the street corner with the cardboard sign that reads " The End of the World is at hand". No matter how many YEARS pass with no end of the World, he still stands there with his sign insisting we are all gonna die tomorrow.



no those people are called christians...and don't even get me started on those Mormons
gezz talk about loons..dum da dum da dum...





> I mean think about it, these guys actually believe that the US Government managed to get THOUSANDS of people from all walks of life to help them in a plot to attack the US and NO ONE has talked yet after 8 YEARS.



no thats your belief..we have a more sophisticated view..like the many high ranking military Intel and CIA agents do that have come forth to state without reservation that 911 was done with the complicity of elements within the us government..and many more to say the official story is untrue..a cover-up..they realize as do we that far less people are required than your amateur estimation..and how information suppression..and compartmentalization work and that secretes can indeed be kept...




> They insist the US Government fabricated at least 2 of the downed Aircraft or made them vanish into thin air.



I don't know who your quoting here ?...made them vanish ?




> That the over 100 passengers and crew on the 2 planes are either murdered before boarding the planes, never existed or landed safely and are living in hiding amongst us. Just depends on what day of the week it is and which question you just ask them.



I would refer you to operation northwoods..the fact is the official version is untrue
and there is a cover-up..and elements of the government where involved in 9/11
and are withholding all relevant evidence and witnesses as classified..


http://www.gwu.edu/~nsarchiv/news/20010430/northwoods.pdf



*
This website provides responsible criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report by senior military, intelligence and government officials*

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## Terral (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Retired:



RetiredGySgt said:


> Ok here is the deal, imminent means SOON. So lets give it 3 months. If July passes and we have no Martial law will Terral, Eots and the rest admit they are paranoid for no good reason?



Hold your horses! If you go back to the Opening Post and review the information for the very first link (this video), the Title is:

Dailymotion - Martial Law Imminent USA 2009, a video from Auzarmes. Martial, Law, USA, NWO

"*MARTIAL LAW IMMINENT USA 2009*"

My Opening Post 'warning' to these readers is based upon the "Dailymotion.com" hypothesis that Martial Law is indeed "IMMINENT" for the "USA 2009." The evidentiary support that follows in the OP was provided to support the Dailymotion.com thesis that Martial Law is IMMINENT in "2009," which means we have to the end of the year for 'their' hypothesis to be proven either right or wrong. 

I continue to gather evidence to support or counter the OP hypothesis, which seems to indicate that Martial Law 'is' coming for the USA in 2009. However, the Martial Law timeframe can be stepped up or moved back by the same inside-job bad guys who pulled off the 9/11 attacks; according to the *'conquest or consent'* (Paul Warburg) scenarios working through the current *Economic Implosion of the U.S. Economy* (link and link and link). The timing of the pre-Martial Law 9/11-like attacks can vary according to many different variables included in my "Inside-Job Terrorist Attack" Model, but the bad guys are stepping things up under Senor Obama and early fall seems to be the optimal time for taking their covert operation 'hot.' 

That means you have a certain amount of 'time' to prepare for Martial Law, because once the plume appears over a twin cities (western USA) location (like Oakland = 74.9 percent probability), then your time for making preparations will be over. Operation "*Long Reach*" (Pentagon to San Francisco) will see a National Command and Control Center set up in San Francisco and Operation "*Short Reach*" will see identical Command and Control centers set up in every major metropolitan area in Senor Obama's Fascist State of CanAmeriMexico. The time is 'now' to make your "Contingency Plans" for when the crap hits the fan.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBwUG0_E9PM"]YouTube - MARTIAL LAW IS COMING BE PREPARED[/ame]

Short 5-Minute Video

But hey, if you want to deal with the coming threat like this, then go right ahead and go back to sleep. There will be only 'believers' on the other side of the coming horror for the USA, because the herd is definitely about to be thinned out . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 13, 2009)

Que the Twilight zone Music and the Outer limits opening scene.

Already tap dancing as I suspected.

A definition for you and Eots.

imminent definition | Dictionary.com

It means ABOUT to happen. But hey I will give you the WHOLE Year. Of course all that means is in 2010 you make the same ignorant claim.

How can I be so sure? Because if it actually happens I won't be alive anymore to care, you see I have several rifles and will arm myself and resist.

But you delusional people need help.

I suspect Obama will do his best to restrict out freedoms even more with the excuse he is just looking out for us. But this is JUST like the claim Bush was gonna declare Martial law in 2008 and that he would become Dictator for life. Of course all the turds that made the Bush claim have since claimed no one ever said that and especially not them.


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 13, 2009)

Another day and still no martial law, dammit. i am anxiously awaiting martial law. Those uTube videos are such conclusive proof I can't believe it isn't happening yet.
Now, imagine for one minute what martial law in the USA would look like. I live in the country, in the part of the country where Geronimo outfoxed the US army for years until they took his family hostage and lied him into surrendering. That land has not changed, we might become a little fiefdom of our own.
It would be bad in the cities though, city folks are natural victims when times are good. 
I do think there should be laws in place to curb idiots that make statements to inflame the public, like yelling fire in an unburning theatre. With all the problems we actually have, anyone trying to create more by spreading rumors only to inflame the public should be subject to long jail terms, deportation or  even the death penalty. These kind of unsubstantiated statements are indeed a treasonist act, and should certainly be treated as such. One could even make a strong argument that these are crimes against humanity.
It also is part of the historical record of this board, and I suspect others, that these conspiracy nut-jobs will not tolerate honest discussion. They resort to  personal attacks on any that disagree with them, and in the process, diminish their credibility to the point where they  are not a threat, but an amusement.
EOTS- I do love your posts, keep it up I love the entertainment.


----------



## Toro (Apr 13, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Retired:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Terral said 2009.

So there it is.


----------



## eots (Apr 13, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Que the Twilight zone Music and the Outer limits opening scene.
> 
> Already tap dancing as I suspected.
> 
> ...



uh- huh ......im&#8901;mi&#8901;nent&#8194; &#8194;/&#712;&#618;m&#601;n&#601;nt/  Show Spelled Pronunciation [im-uh-nuhnt]  Show IPA 
adjective 1. likely to occur at any moment.... 


Synonyms:
1. *near, at hand.* Imminent, Impending, Threatening all may carry the *implication of menace, misfortune, disaster, *but they do so in differing degrees. Imminent may portend evil: an imminent catastrophe, but also may mean simply about to happen: The merger is imminent. Impending has a weaker sense of immediacy and threat than imminent: Real tax relief legislation is impending, but it too may be used in situations portending disaster: *impending social upheaval;* to dread the impending investigation. *Threatening almost always suggests ominous warning* and menace: a threatening sky just before the tornado struck.


----------



## eots (Apr 13, 2009)

Toro said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Retired:
> ...



that was the title of the article he posted...and it has been well clarified as to the ability to avert..and shown it is actually contained within the word itself...so there it is


----------



## eots (Apr 13, 2009)

*DHS FUNDED FILM*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs5x7SBx3eQ]YouTube - Seven Signs of Terrorism - From our friends in Missouri and the Department of Homeland Security[/ame]


----------



## Terral (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Retired:



RetiredGySgt said:


> Que the Twilight zone Music and the Outer limits opening scene.
> 
> Already tap dancing as I suspected.
> 
> A definition for you and Eots . . .



Please forgive, but the Retired Guy is of no use to anybody waking up to *the "Martial Law" reality* taking place in the USA 'right now' from sea to shining sea. 

Alex Jones Show 2009-02-17 D. H. Williamstalks FEMA, martial law...

Listen to the Martial Law discussion taking place between Alex Jones and D. H. Williams (Mass Grave info) to gain some insight on what our '*mortal enemies*' are doing right now. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## elvis (Apr 14, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Retired:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you have your own theories as to how we may be approaching Martial law?  I would like YOUR view.


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 14, 2009)

Toro said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > "*MARTIAL LAW IMMINENT USA 2009*"
> ...


 
Toro - can I just ask that you and all of your Canadian friends don't rub it in when we have Martial Law?


----------



## Toro (Apr 14, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...



Since we all know each other, I'll make sure to inform all Canadians not to make fun of Americans when Bush or Obama or Biden or Palin or Huckabee or whomever is leading the country when martial law inevitably is imposed.

Of course, Yukon probably won't listen to me.  But he's retarded.


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 14, 2009)

Toro said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


 
Toro riding to spread the word not to make fun of the Americans.


----------



## Terral (Apr 22, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Toro riding to spread the word not to make fun of the Americans.



This Martial Law Warning is REAL and you guys still have time to wake the hell up! Everybody should take six minutes and listen to this Cop telling the truth about what is now on the horizon.

US COP ADMITS 911 INSIDE JOB & FEMA DEATH CAMPS​
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epqyh-VImqA&feature=related[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueZy-lbYMhg&feature=related"]FEMA Camps on Google Earth[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WnezhaKz78&NR=1"]FEMA List - Red, Blue, or Yellow stickers...[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQwmfjjKPEM"]FEMA: Red List Blue List Yellow List = Red List[/ame]

Georgia Guidestones - A Warning

Operation Paperclip / MKUL TRA / CIA Mind Control

GL,

Terral


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 22, 2009)

Ahh yes I love the paranoia BUT with just enough sanity to cover ones ASS. WE ARE GONNA ALL GO IN CAMPS SOON, but if we don't it is cause I told you about it.

So explain why, if the Government has the military and police to do their bidding and not worried about them resisting such orders, WHY would they care if you tell us and we know?

Further explain how with all of us in camps, who is going to pay taxes and do all the required jobs just to keep the GOVERNMENT running? How will the Government feed us in the camps with no taxes to collect and no farmers or truck drivers or train operators or people to process the food? How will they feed themselves under these conditions?

How will they pay the troops and the cops and OHH what exactly will these troops and cops do with everyone else in camps, for entertainment or to spend their money?

Who will run the power plants, the water plants , the ports of entry, the Air Ports and a myriad of other essential functions? Those all have to continue to work even if it is just for the Government.

Who will maintain the roads and highways? Who will run all the services that are civilian now aboard the military bases?

The list is endless why your claim a mass round up is coming is idiotic.

They may target certain specific groups but not the ENTIRE population. And they will first be sure to create some kind of hysteria about the groups they plan to round up. You know like they did about those vile evil Bankers just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Terral (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Retired:



RetiredGySgt said:


> Ahh yes I love the paranoia BUT with just enough sanity to cover ones ASS . . .



If you have anything to add to *the "Martial Law" topic*, then go right ahead and make a contribution. Otherwise just keep doing this and this and go the hell away.

FEMA Concentration Detention Camps

Al Cuppett - I AM vs The New World Order

GL,

Terral


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 22, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL. You are worse, if that is possible, then EOTS.



as usual,lame ass comebacks by you and that guy with the clinton alien poster when you know you cant counter facts being afraid of the truth on government conspiracys and all that you all are.


----------



## Toro (Apr 22, 2009)

Remember, its supposed to happen this year.


----------



## Terral (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> Remember, its supposed to happen this year.



Everyone here should take the time to read through the details of this related "gun" story . . . 

FourWinds10.com



> *Kissinger Tells President Medvedev... By September Well Have CONFISCATED ALL PRIVATELY OWNED GUNS..."*
> 
> *But, new reports coming from the United States show that they are fast adopting the tactics used by the German Nazis to disarm their society prior to the installation of fascist rule and martial law by first rendering all private guns useless by eliminating and restricting the ammunition they use. And from new reports coming from the United States we can see that this plan is already being instituted with ammunition shortages being reported in **Idaho**, **Georgia**, and **Louisiana**, and a new law just introduced in **California** which would:*
> 
> ...


Fascist Dictator Obama is doing everything to reduce your ability to defend yourself from his coming New World Order Tyranny. America is currently scrambling for guns and ammo, because deep down you already know that something bad is on the horizon . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgUEdaVxi60]Barack Obama Will Take Away Your Guns!!![/ame]

I am heading out to stock up on plenty of ammo today and you guys are wise to do the very same thing . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Toro (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't think the phrase "stocking up on ammo" and the word "wise" used in the same sentence when it isn't hunting season, at least here in America, is a sign of a clearly analytical mind.


----------



## Terral (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> I don't think the phrase "stocking up on ammo" and the word "wise" used in the same sentence when it isn't hunting season, at least here in America, is a sign of a clearly analytical mind.



Toro is just one USMB member willing to continue stuffing his head into the sand. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJKsI0_XeeU&feature=related"]Americans Buying Guns At Record Rate[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utPehDanuHc&NR=1"]Glenn Beck And Chuck Norris On Guns/Taxes/Etc.[/ame]

Things are about to get *very bad in the USA* 'and' you can fight bullets with rocks if that seems wise to you . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Toro (Apr 25, 2009)

Terral

If you are correct, I will be more than happy to admit you were right and I was wrong.


----------



## Terral (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> Terral
> 
> If you are correct, I will be more than happy to admit you were right and I was wrong.



Since your head is buried so far into the sand, then please allow me to explain the misconception conveyed by your reply:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arzXBMXy_M4&feature=related"]Red List And Blue List . . .[/ame]

Loyal Bushie/Obama DUPES have a place on the yellow/pink lists, so you will be among the Sheeple watching real patriots rounded up on your TV that are on the red and blue lists. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WnezhaKz78"]Red Listers Are Picked Up 2 Weeks 'Before' Martial Law[/ame]

However, while Loyal Bushie/Obama DUPES are kicking back and waiting for your CanAmeriMexico Fascist State to grow wings and fly, the real American Patriots like me are being rounded up and shot in the head two weeks 'before' Martial Law is even declared. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kihSJ-uYfg&feature=related"]Death Camps For Americans![/ame]

There are signs everywhere that more than *800 Rex 84 FEMA Death Camps* (story and story) are manned and ready to receive Americans, but 'not' yellow/pink listers like you. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAJmATDWvlE&NR=1"]FEMA & DHA Preparing For Something BIG![/ame]

The Govt is getting ready from something BIG to happen 'and' so are Red Listers like me, but the New World Order is being constructed all around Sheeple like you . . . 

Therefore, in the event that the bad guys have their way again (9/11 Was An Inside Job), your proclamations about Terral being right will be made to other Sheeple singing your NWO mantras . . . to your NWO Messiah . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVYIfZsDCbc"]Obama EXPOSED![/ame]  

This guy only lies when his mouth is moving . . . and the Sheeple continue doing this . . . 



GL,

Terral


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 25, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Toro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toro (Apr 25, 2009)

I can't take you guys seriously.  

A proclivity to believe in conspiracy theories is evidence of a weak mind.


----------



## eots (Apr 25, 2009)

Toro said:


> I can't take you guys seriously.
> 
> A proclivity to believe in conspiracy theories is evidence of a weak mind.



there are a lot of criminal investigators that would disagree with that weak minded statement


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 25, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Toro:
> ...


----------



## Toro (Apr 25, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Lame comebacks by him as always when he cant counter posts like this.



It gets boring talking with people who see conspiracies under every rock after awhile.

You've got 8 months left.  Somehow, I think you foilers are still going to be alive come December 31.


----------



## Terral (May 30, 2009)

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> It gets boring talking with people who see conspiracies under every rock after awhile.
> 
> You've got 8 months left.  Somehow, I think you foilers are still going to be alive come December 31.



The ammo shortage will lead to "Guns Gone" by September 2009.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd2qwx366fo&NR=1"]AMMO's GONE GUNS NEXT!!![/ame]

Ask yourself WHY Ammunition stockpiles are dwindling down to nothing inside the USA. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hpa6vPdBEU&feature=PlayList&p=3B9A848BBA57C626&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=9"]Your Coffins Are Waiting ...[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## slackjawed (May 31, 2009)

This just in.......
after September only midgets will be allowed to own semi-automatic weapons and buy ammunition.
we, the normal size humans will soon be slaves to the midgets.........mental or otherwise


----------



## Terral (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Slack:



slackjawed said:


> This just in.......
> after September only midgets will be allowed to own semi-automatic weapons and buy ammunition.
> we, the normal size humans will soon be slaves to the midgets.........mental or otherwise



Funny stuff . . . The Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-weapon Virus is continuing to gestate/mutate in the US/Global Population where young people (intended carriers) are spreading the virus to everyone.

CNN Update

GL,

Terral


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 7, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Slack:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are on to you FEMA, you can not fool us by impersonating Terral.


----------



## slackjawed (Jun 7, 2009)

I woke in the night with the realization that the midgets may have already taken over. It suddenly came to me that these evil midgets could disguise themselves as normal sized people if they take steriods from birth. That would mean that their bodies are full-sized, but they would still have midget brains.
I think it has already happened.......
The mental midgets are in charge!


----------



## eots (Jun 7, 2009)

so is slackjaw the handle they gave you at the gay bar....


----------



## slackjawed (Jun 7, 2009)

EOTS- howdy
No gay bars here, even in town. Actual reference of slackjawed is from the simpsons show, remember cletus the slackjawedlocal? For many of the same reasons you post on here, I live in one of the most remote areas in the continental US. i don't even have a zip code and have to drive an hour on mostly dirt roads to get my mail.
the invitation stands my friend, fishing is fantastic right now. 
There isn't going to be any gay interaction on my part, but perhaps you can find that special fisherman, or perhaps a willing antelope, bear or small dog if thats what your into.


----------



## eots (Jun 7, 2009)

slackjawed said:


> EOTS- howdy
> No gay bars here, even in town. Actual reference of slackjawed is from the simpsons show, remember cletus the slackjawedlocal? For many of the same reasons you post on here, I live in one of the most remote areas in the continental US. i don't even have a zip code and have to drive an hour on mostly dirt roads to get my mail.
> the invitation stands my friend, fishing is fantastic right now.
> There isn't going to be any gay interaction on my part, but perhaps you can find that special fisherman, or perhaps a willing antelope, bear or small dog if thats what your into.



sounds like a great place to be...what is the main  catch ?...I fished for grayling  in the rivers in alaska.. that was fun...big fish..pretty good eats..the injuns smoked them ..they tasted excellent...


----------



## slackjawed (Jun 8, 2009)

HI EOTS
the main catch this time of year is cutthroat and rainbow trout in big lake, but there is a small lake higher up about 7 miles from here that has grayling and apache trout. There is also two rivers, one with mostly browns and apache trout, and the other with apaches and Gila trout.
Big Lake Arizona is our web site, follow the links for the white mountain fishing report


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 8, 2009)

eots said:


> how stupid or programed must a mother%@ker be to think  Joe 6 pack on the street ..after witnessing the collapse of the towers would talk like this...before the dust has even settled...before the 911 commision..before nist or popular mechanics which used the identical line word for word...how can someone not see the script...it baffles me...who the hell talks like this ??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Fp7w_0_BzM&feature=related


ROFLMAO

loosechange bullshit
if you guys are so interested in the truth, why is it you use videos that are LIES


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 8, 2009)

slackjawed said:


> EOTS- howdy
> No gay bars here, even in town. Actual reference of slackjawed is from the simpsons show, remember cletus the slackjawedlocal? For many of the same reasons you post on here, I live in one of the most remote areas in the continental US. i don't even have a zip code and have to drive an hour on mostly dirt roads to get my mail.
> the invitation stands my friend, fishing is fantastic right now.
> There isn't going to be any gay interaction on my part, but perhaps you can find that special fisherman, or perhaps a willing antelope, bear or small dog if thats what your into.


OH MAN, thats priceless, you have to drive an hour to get into a zip code


----------



## Terral (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Slacker:



slackjawed said:


> I woke in the night with the realization that the midgets may have already taken over. It suddenly came to me that these evil midgets could disguise themselves as normal sized people if they take steriods from birth. That would mean that their bodies are full-sized, but they would still have midget brains.
> I think it has already happened.......
> The mental midgets are in charge!



This place has far too many mental midgets running around . . . Lordy . . . Glenn Beck is one guy with his head pulled out of the sand about the coming *"Summer Of Rage"* (video links) in Europe.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VW2rW-JICLg"]Glenn Beck Summer Of Rage[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iOoE0LooHI"]Social Unrest Coming For Europe[/ame]

Americans are going to watch Europe degrade into *Revolution* 'and' the violence will spill over into this country . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVKjmXL7syo"]Revolution 2009 - Summer Of Rage[/ame]

. . .  until *Martial Law* becomes the New Reality . . . But Obama promised "*Change*" . . . So, this is how U.S. Citizens are treated in *Obama's Police State* . . .

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meSLzpX_DRg[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 9, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Slacker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i agree, YOU are one of them


----------



## Terral (Sep 5, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Here is a Camp FEMA 2009 Video that might raise a few eyebrows:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBE1ZsS7d50"]Camp FEMA 2009[/ame]

CampFEMA.com << check out the site

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 5, 2009)

you mean the camp in North Korea that was claimed to be a US FEMA camp???/


----------



## Terral (Oct 1, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Hardin Montana is just one U.S. City using foreign troops against We The Stupid Sheeple . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL3mqnQFdMM&feature=related]Hardin Montana Is The FEMA Death Camp Model[/ame]

Dr. True Ott writes on this Topic at *LabVirus.com* here.

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 1, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Hardin Montana is just one U.S. City using foreign troops against We The Stupid Sheeple . . .
> 
> ...


yet another nutter video

how come you are still here?


FALSE PROPHET


----------



## Terral (Oct 4, 2009)

Greetings to All:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQkL2afZbjQ]Michael Savage Predicts Martial Law 2009[/ame]

The time to prepare for *Medical Martial Law* is running out. My *Survival 2009 Topic* is here.

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Michael Savage Predicts Martial Law 2009
> 
> ...


why are you still here?
another false prophecy 

dont you ever get sick of being mislead by assholes like alex Jones and the bunch he hangs with?


----------



## eots (Oct 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings to All:
> ...



do you even know whats going on in hardin dive.??...it should be the top news story but instead its john and kate..


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...


hardin?
where is that and whats allegedly going on
with all the bullshit terral posts no one will ever watch his videos because of his history


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2009)

Hardin, Montana - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


what about it


----------



## eots (Oct 4, 2009)

a quasi  military/government group has purchased a prison and are claiming 50 other such contracts,,they are providing policing and driving around in vehicals marked americain police force,,the organization is headed by an American army col and a yugoslavia criminal and staffed with foreign mercenaries 

so you tell me..whats wrong with this picture ?


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 4, 2009)

eots said:


> a quasi  military/government group has purchased a prison and are claiming 50 other such contracts,,they are providing policing and driving around in vehicals marked americain police force,,the organization is headed by an American army col and a yugoslavia criminal and staffed with foreign mercenaries
> 
> so you tell me..whats wrong with this picture ?



no yugo tanks ?


----------



## eots (Oct 4, 2009)

Hardin jail tries for detainees from Gitmo 


Economic development officials in Hardin are looking at the soon-to-close detention facility in Guantanamo Bay as a possible fix for the jail sitting empty in Hardin.

President Barack Obama signed an executive order Jan. 22 to close the Guantanamo detention facilities in Cuba where hundreds of enemy combatants have been held since 2002. The closure is to occur in a year, during which time remaining detainees must be returned to their home countries or detained elsewhere.

Meanwhile, a 460-bed detention facility sits empty in Hardin. Built by Two Rivers Authority, the city's economic development arm, the facility was meant to bring economic development to Hardin by creating more than 100 high-paying jobs.
Hardin jail tries for detainees from Gitmo


*Hardin jail operators detail plans for training facility, expansion *
*
The Billings Gazette
September 29, 2009*



HARDIN &#8211; Officials from American Police Force, a California security company working to lock down a contract with Two Rivers Authority to fill and operate Hardin&#8217;s new but empty jail, provided more details Saturday of how the finished facility will look and operate.

At a Saturday morning press conference, Becky Shay, APF&#8217;s new public-relations director, said the company hopes to build a 30,000-square-foot military-style training facility northeast of the jail and a 75,000-square-foot dormitory for the trainees to the southeast, all on a 50-acre plot of land.

She said the buildings would be paid for by APF&#8217;s &#8220;business activities,&#8221; including security and training, weapons and equipment sales, surveillance and investigations, and are projected to cost $17 million to build and $6 million to equip. There is also room to expand the jail, if needed.


HELENA - Montana Attorney General Steve Bullock launched an investigation Thursday into American Police Force, the California company founded by a Serbian immigrant with a lengthy criminal history that is seeking to run an empty 464-bed jail in Hardin.

Bullock sent a nine-page demand letter late Thursday afternoon to Becky Shay, the spokeswoman for APF and the company's only Montana employee.

Shay did not immediately respond to phone calls Thursday.

According to the document, Bullock is launching the civil investigation into APF over concerns that the company might be violating the Montana Unfair Trade Practices and Consumer Protection Act.

Among other things, Bullock demanded that the company provide proof for many statements about the company included on APF's Web site. The site says that the company frequently has contracts with the U.S. government and has operations in all 50 states.

Montana attorney general launches investigation into Hardin jail


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2009)

eots said:


> a quasi  military/government group has purchased a prison and are claiming 50 other such contracts,,they are providing policing and driving around in vehicals marked americain police force,,the organization is headed by an American army col and a yugoslavia criminal and staffed with foreign mercenaries
> 
> so you tell me..whats wrong with this picture ?


well, what REAL force would they be able to exert(legally)?
NONE
and since when would ANYONE take them serious if they cant even spell "American"


----------



## eots (Oct 4, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > a quasi  military/government group has purchased a prison and are claiming 50 other such contracts,,they are providing policing and driving around in vehicals marked americain police force,,the organization is headed by an American army col and a yugoslavia criminal and staffed with foreign mercenaries
> ...



hey dildoduck  breaking news on john and kate .. on nancy grace ..you better run and catch it


----------



## candycorn (Oct 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > a quasi  military/government group has purchased a prison and are claiming 50 other such contracts,,they are providing policing and driving around in vehicals marked americain police force,,the organization is headed by an American army col and a yugoslavia criminal and staffed with foreign mercenaries
> ...



or vehicles for that matter


----------



## eots (Oct 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > a quasi  military/government group has purchased a prison and are claiming 50 other such contracts,,they are providing policing and driving around in vehicles marked american police force,,the organization is headed by an American army col and a Yugoslavia criminal and staffed with foreign mercenaries
> ...



well the government and big money have been taking them seriously.. clearly they have huge backing and government contracts and the fact is they have been doing patrol and assisting local police as well as providing them with benzos to drive...and with the patriot act all rules are out the window when it comes to so called _domestic terrorist,,_


----------



## eots (Oct 4, 2009)

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



hey corn hole...breaking news on tot mom on CNN...you better go check it out...see ya


----------



## candycorn (Oct 4, 2009)

eots said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



?????

I'm outta here!!!


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 4, 2009)

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



no way---I'm looking for the rogue Yugoslavians


----------



## candycorn (Oct 4, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


*
Any word on why we are all going to be thrown into Prison or what they are going to do with us after they enslave us?  I want to dress appropriately.  *


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 4, 2009)

candycorn said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I don't think it's formal but I think they prefer it if you wear all your gold and diamonds


----------



## pinqy (Oct 4, 2009)

eots said:


> well the government and big money have been taking them seriously.. clearly they have huge backing and government contracts


That's directly contradictory to the article you posted...APF is under investigation partly because they claim to have government contracts and huge backing but there is no evidence of this.  They also claim to have secured the cotract for the prison, but the bank denies this.  



> and the fact is they have been doing patrol and assisting local police as well as providing them with benzos to drive...and with the patriot act all rules are out the window when it comes to so called _domestic terrorist,,_


There was no mention of them doing patrol or assisting local law enforcement or anything at all to do with domestic terrorism.

Links and cites are supposed to give evidence for your position...just a hint.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2009)

pinqy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > well the government and big money have been taking them seriously.. clearly they have huge backing and government contracts
> ...


well, Alex Jones said it, so it MUST be true


----------



## candycorn (Oct 4, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



To prison or to a labor camp...I don't think so.  I thought Blackwater was hired to protect us anyway.  What happened to them?


----------



## eots (Oct 4, 2009)

*clowns and fools...are you 2 morons trying to imply this is not a issue of concern*

thank god there are others that value liberty .



.HARDIN - Michael Hilton of American Police Force arrived in Hardin with promises of Mercedes police cars and expertise in operating prisons. He delivered the cars last week, but may have learned about prisons following a 1993 conviction for grand theft.

Public records from police and state and federal courts in California show that Michael Anthony Hilton, using that name and more than a dozen aliases over several years, is cited in multiple criminal, civil and bankruptcy cases, and was sentenced in 1993 to two years in state prison in California.

Hilton pleaded guilty in March 1993 to 14 felonies, including 10 counts of grand theft, one count of attempted grand theft and three counts of diversion of construction funds, according to Orange County court records. He was sentenced to two years in prison, but it is unclear how much time he served.

Court records in that case list his real name as Michael Hilton, but they also include the aliases Midrag Ilia Dokovitch, Midrag Ilia Dokovich and Michael Miodrag.

Hilton, who speaks heavily accented English, has told reporters that he is a naturalized U.S. citizen originally from Montenegro, a country bordering Serbia, and once part of the former Republic of Yugoslavia.

The same aliases and other similar ones, all with slightly different spellings, show up in many other court documents citing Hilton, including a May 2003 Orange County case in which Hilton pleaded guilty



American Police Force official has extensive criminal record


----------



## pinqy (Oct 4, 2009)

eots said:


> *clowns and fools...are you 2 morons trying to imply this is not a issue of concern*
> 
> thank god there are others that value liberty .
> 
> ...



Well, it seems clear that Hilton is a criminal, a con man, a fraud, and should certainly be investigated, which is being done.  If they were truly part of some conspiracy, they wouldn't be.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 4, 2009)

eots said:


> *clowns and fools...are you 2 morons trying to imply this is not a issue of concern*


*
Gee what gives you that idea???  We're giving it all of the serious consideration it deserves.  Any word on what knocked down the light poles outside of the Pentagon on 9/11?
*



eots said:


> thank god there are others that value liberty .


*
Meh--we had a good run.  Everything has to end sometime.  Seeing as how you've totally made a mockery of the implied "responsibility" that goes with the first amendment, you're not helping matters. 

We're trying to discuss 9/11 here on another thread.  I simply ask you for an opinion on the matter after giving mine.  You won't answer. Instead, you libel pretty much the entire federal government instead.  

If this is what you think of your rights--that there are no implied responsibilities that go along with them...you don't deserve them quite frankly.  

But anyway, you have the strict right to say whatever you want as do I.  Except I take it seriously; you do not.  Which is why you're wasting electrons with Montenegrin dudes arriving in Mercedes and drumming that up to some sort of threat to anybody and why you sponsor someone like Fecal who is probably too poor to afford his desperately needed medications.  

I suppose you can go on doing what you're doing but please don't mock us for mocking you when your premise is so, frankly, well stupid.  I'm sure you can find some 7-10 minute YouTube video that explains everything that were produced by someone who is equally as unbalanced.  Go ahead. Just don't expect to be taken seriously until you start taking responsibility for your actions.    
*


----------



## eots (Oct 4, 2009)

they are blackwater...

YouTube - Blackwater / American Police Force Take Over Montana - CONCENTRATION CAMP!


----------



## eots (Oct 4, 2009)

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *clowns and fools...are you 2 morons trying to imply this is not a issue of concern*
> ...



_we... _don't take you seriously corndog ...you are in bed with the terrorist and hate  and mock the victims family's ..like your friend glen beck


----------



## eots (Oct 4, 2009)

pinqy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *clowns and fools...are you 2 morons trying to imply this is not a issue of concern*
> ...



nonsense..it was investigative reporting that has brought this to light and it would be easy with the pervasive attitudes  of complacency expressed by many to replace the criminal with another.. throw a spin on it and carry on...the criminal heading the show is not even the main issue..the whole concept is criminal


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 4, 2009)

you mean it's over ?  foiled ?


----------



## eots (Oct 4, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> you mean it's over ?  foiled ?



where in anything i wrote would you get that...the fight to maintain our liberty is never over


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 4, 2009)

eots said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > you mean it's over ?  foiled ?
> ...



no no no---the hardin thingy


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


yes, Eots saved the day
the evil yugo invasion has been stopped


----------



## pinqy (Oct 4, 2009)

eots said:


> they are blackwater...
> 
> YouTube - Blackwater / American Police Force Take Over Montana - CONCENTRATION CAMP!



Nothing in the news report remotely links them to Blackwater (which doesn't go by that name anymore, they have a new one).  Nor is there anything in the report about what they plan to do with the prison, except that it appears NOT to be terror suspects.

again, aren't links supposed to support your claims?


----------



## rdean (Oct 4, 2009)

When in anger fear or doubt
run in circles, scream and shout.

When in anger fear or doubt
run in circles, scream and shout.

When in anger fear or doubt
run in circles, scream and shout.

When in anger fear or doubt
run in circles, scream and shout.

When in anger fear or doubt
run in circles, scream and shout.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2009)

rdean said:


> When in anger fear or doubt
> run in circles, scream and shout.
> 
> When in anger fear or doubt
> ...


ok, remember to tell the orderly that you need your jacket again


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



whewwwwwwwwww


----------



## eots (Oct 4, 2009)

pinqy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > they are blackwater...
> ...



they were taken off the blackwater site this morning


----------



## eots (Oct 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I cant believe the mindless reaction to armed  foreign mercenaries driving around in vehicles marked as police and no I  don't believe its over they will count on reactions like yours throw a spin on it replace the man now fronting the operation and carry on ..


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


you better not be online then
they will find you


----------



## eots (Oct 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



stupid..


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 4, 2009)

So Terel are you STILL posting or did you get hauled off to a FEMA camp on 10/1?


----------



## eots (Oct 4, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> So Terel are you STILL posting or did you get hauled off to a FEMA camp on 10/1?



more stupidity...


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


yes, you are stupid to believe all this crap you do


----------



## candycorn (Oct 4, 2009)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



So when the Montenegrins attack they're going to attack Montana.  And you think I'm not worthy of serious consideration.  Okay... what ever


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 4, 2009)

Gosh 10/4 and the conspiracy idiots are STILL HERE.........Is anyone surprised?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 4, 2009)

rdean said:


> When in anger fear or doubt
> run in circles, scream and shout.
> 
> When in anger fear or doubt
> ...






Clockwise or COUNTER clockwise. I don't want to look out of place.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey eots I'm not the one who claimed I would be hauled off on 10/1. I mean how many outlandish and paranoid claims do you have to make that are since proven false for you to STILL think you should be taken seriously?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 4, 2009)

Is Martial law when all the Ninjas come out and kick ass?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh damn that's martial ARTS!


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 4, 2009)

What direction should I be running in circles again?


----------



## eots (Oct 4, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Hey eots I'm not the one who claimed I would be hauled off on 10/1. I mean how many outlandish and paranoid claims do you have to make that are since proven false for you to STILL think you should be taken seriously?



I never made any such claim and it is irrelevant..to the violation of the constitution that is occurring in hardin at the moment...but this is too much for you to grasp


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 4, 2009)

You make just as many ignorant claims as terrel. And yet we are to believe them with no real evidence and no facts to back them up. Go ahead post that cut and paste job you have on the 9/11 whacko theories.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 4, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You make just as many ignorant claims as terrel. And yet we are to believe them with no real evidence and no facts to back them up. Go ahead post that cut and paste job you have on the 9/11 whacko theories.



Then he can go ahead and post his whacko Birther theories.


----------



## eots (Oct 4, 2009)

retiredgysgt said:


> you make just as many ignorant claims as terrel. And yet we are to believe them with no real evidence and no facts to back them up. Go ahead post that cut and paste job you have on the 9/11 whacko theories.



what are you talking about it is out of the hardin local newspaper
what a moron...


----------



## elvis (Oct 4, 2009)

eots said:


> retiredgysgt said:
> 
> 
> > you make just as many ignorant claims as terrel. And yet we are to believe them with no real evidence and no facts to back them up. Go ahead post that cut and paste job you have on the 9/11 whacko theories.
> ...



what about the end of the world, eots?  when do you see that happening?


----------



## eots (Oct 4, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > You make just as many ignorant claims as terrel. And yet we are to believe them with no real evidence and no facts to back them up. Go ahead post that cut and paste job you have on the 9/11 whacko theories.
> ...



I have never expressed a birther opinion...moron


----------



## elvis (Oct 4, 2009)

eots said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



He must have you confused with Terral or 9/11rimjob.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 4, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> He must have you confused with Terral or 9/11rimjob.



Aren't they all the same anyway? 

I'm still waiting for an answer as to why "they" are as competent as a scooby doo villain.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 4, 2009)

eots said:


> I have never expressed a birther opinion...moron



Hm, you believe in that whole "New World Order" theory no?


----------



## elvis (Oct 4, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > He must have you confused with Terral or 9/11rimjob.
> ...



don't make fun of Yoda.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 4, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> don't make fun of Yoda.



 Yoda was never the same since that shovel to the face I suppose.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


make not fun of yoda


----------



## elvis (Oct 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogbert said:
> ...



Hmmmm.  Leah.  Climb leg like tree.


----------



## eots (Oct 4, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > retiredgysgt said:
> ...



WTF does that have to do with armed foreign mercenaries buying a prison and driving around in cars marked as police on American soil????


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


you have shown ONE guy that was foreign connected with this, prove there are others


----------



## elvis (Oct 4, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



don't want to wager a guess?


----------



## eots (Oct 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



this fact is not in dispute..it is in the  press releases..the head is from Yugoslavia and the staff are foreign mercenaries...it is in the articals I  already posted


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


Eots doesn't believe just ANY conspiracy
just many of them


----------



## elvis (Oct 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I enjoy the 2012 one the most, though.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


LOL
yeah, most do


----------



## eots (Oct 5, 2009)

American Private Police Force provides surveillance, investigative, and military services across the world. We predominantly offer effective solutions to the United States Government as well as other private clientele.
As part of our mission, APPF plays a critical role in helping the U.S. government meet vital homeland security and national defense needs. Within the last 5 years the United States has been far and away our #1 client. Technologies, programs, and services performed by APPF have played a very important role in U.S. military and civilian efforts to protect our homeland and combat terrorism.

Our main office is located in Washington D.C. and we service all 50 States and most Countries. Our experienced staff consists of highly experienced former law enforcement officers. We are dedicated to maintaining our well deserved professional reputation as a results oriented full-service private investigative and security agency by way of commitment, diligence, unique resources, and tenacity.
APPF draws upon their vast global network of highly ranked officers and government officials providing private investigative services incomparable to any operation in the industry worldwide.


American Private Police Force - OfficiaL Website

I AM NOT ALRIGHT WITH THIS CHARLTON HESTON..NOPE NOT ONE BIT


----------



## elvis (Oct 5, 2009)

eots said:


> American Private Police Force provides surveillance, investigative, and military services across the world. We predominantly offer effective solutions to the United States Government as well as other private clientele.
> As part of our mission, APPF plays a critical role in helping the U.S. government meet vital homeland security and national defense needs. Within the last 5 years the United States has been far and away our #1 client. Technologies, programs, and services performed by APPF have played a very important role in U.S. military and civilian efforts to protect our homeland and combat terrorism.
> 
> Our main office is located in Washington D.C. and we service all 50 States and most Countries. Our experienced staff consists of highly experienced former law enforcement officers. We are dedicated to maintaining our well deserved professional reputation as a results oriented full-service private investigative and security agency by way of commitment, diligence, unique resources, and tenacity.
> ...



private police force?  as opposed to Obama's "civilian security force"?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 5, 2009)

eots said:


> American Private Police Force provides surveillance, investigative, and military services across the world. We predominantly offer effective solutions to the United States Government as well as other private clientele.
> As part of our mission, APPF plays a critical role in helping the U.S. government meet vital homeland security and national defense needs. Within the last 5 years the United States has been far and away our #1 client. Technologies, programs, and services performed by APPF have played a very important role in U.S. military and civilian efforts to protect our homeland and combat terrorism.
> 
> Our main office is located in Washington D.C. and we service all 50 States and most Countries. Our experienced staff consists of highly experienced former law enforcement officers. We are dedicated to maintaining our well deserved professional reputation as a results oriented full-service private investigative and security agency by way of commitment, diligence, unique resources, and tenacity.
> ...


and how does this make them any different than Brinks, or Wackenhut?


Wackenhut


----------



## eots (Oct 5, 2009)

they removed the connection to blackwater and added word private to thier web site this morning


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 5, 2009)

eots said:


> they removed the connection to blackwater and added word private to thier web site this morning


and that matters why?

btw, blackwater is no longer blackwater

its Xe

http://www.xecompany.com/


----------



## eots (Oct 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > American Private Police Force provides surveillance, investigative, and military services across the world. We predominantly offer effective solutions to the United States Government as well as other private clientele.
> ...



well for one I worked for brinks last year.. lol...but brinks does not claim to be police and they don't employee criminals or foreign mercenaries and they don't run a prison (with a high tech lab.). that they say is not to be used for inmates of the prison system..but wont say who it will house.. and they don't claim to be connected to homeland security or to be involved in counter terrorism...to name a few


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 5, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


really?
brinks doesn't hire any immigrants?  

The Brink&rsquo;s Company - Employment

they are an EEOC so i would say you are WRONG once again


----------



## eots (Oct 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



did I say immigrants..I said foreign mercenaries


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 5, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


which is what you would call anyone that wasnt a US Citizen that worked for them


----------



## eots (Oct 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



anyone that did not have immigrant status ..yes I would..but any clear thinking individual could see the vast difference in stated agendas between brinks and APF


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 5, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


you mean APPF

and yes, it matters
they are a PRIVATE security firm


----------



## eots (Oct 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



 I don't need you telling me it matters they added the PRIVATE...this morning !!...because of a flood o phone calls and E-mails from people like ME...and I am very aware they are are PRIVATE paramilitary police force...and clearly engaged in more than just security ...the references to assisting homeland security were also removed...but it doesn't mean anything has changed


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 5, 2009)

What's the new zero hour these days?


----------



## eots (Oct 5, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> What's the new zero hour these days?



to set timeliness would  ignore the fact that we have the power to thwart or delay the socialist take-over...but the agenda remains clear..in the fight to maintain liberty it is always 3 Min's to midnight..


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 5, 2009)

Only 3 months left in 2009, last I checked the word used in this thread to describe the supposed threat means immediate, close at hand, happening soon. And yet nothing has occurred and nothing appears to be happening anytime soon.

Ohh wait I forgot, this warning prevented the crisis.


----------



## eots (Oct 5, 2009)

I didn't title this thread.. but on a more important note are you aware of the APF and  the activity's in Hardin Montana ?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 5, 2009)

eots said:


> I didn't title this thread.. but on a more important note are you aware of the APF and  the activity's in Hardin Montana ?



Get back to me when the illegal arrests began, ok?


----------



## eots (Oct 5, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't title this thread.. but on a more important note are you aware of the APF and  the activity's in Hardin Montana ?
> ...



they have already started under the patriot act...can you say...gitmo


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 5, 2009)

eots said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Name any US citizen arrested and sent to Gitmo. Hell name any immigrant that was INSIDE the US and arrested and sent to Gitmo that a court did not order returned to the the US.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 5, 2009)

eots said:


> I didn't title this thread.. but on a more important note are you aware of the APF and  the activity's in Hardin Montana ?



Are you aware that I have a small hole in my screen door?  

Both events are of equal importance to the world at at large.  Hardin Montana....is that Hannah's older sister or something?  

Seriously dude, try to stay focused.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 5, 2009)

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't title this thread.. but on a more important note are you aware of the APF and  the activity's in Hardin Montana ?
> ...


----------



## eots (Oct 5, 2009)

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't title this thread.. but on a more important note are you aware of the APF and  the activity's in Hardin Montana ?
> ...



and a even larger one in your head filled with dumbed downed pop stars...what is important about Hardin is remaining vigilant against violations of Posse Comitatus and the constitution...but really don't worry about..go back to your news soundbites and pop culture its not like I m counting on or require your support


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 5, 2009)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


um, Posse Comitatus wouldn't be effected by this private security firm, since they are not the US Military

Posse Comitatus Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 5, 2009)

Would I be a bad American if I didn't give a SHIT what happens in Hardin MONTANA? I mean FUCK I am from Idaho and I reckognise that in the grand scheme of things that Idaho doesn't mean shit to the rest of the country.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 5, 2009)

I happen to like it pretty well but just saying I am wise enough to know that most people don't care. Oh and we have PRIVATELY run prisons here too.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh and did anyone tell me which direction we are supposed to be running circles in?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Would I be a bad American if I didn't give a SHIT what happens in Hardin MONTANA? I mean FUCK I am from Idaho and I reckognise that in the grand scheme of things that Idaho doesn't mean shit to the rest of the country.



What do you mean Idaho doesn't matter to the rest of the country!!??  Can you imagine the county without McD's fries??!!  Fat people everywhere would rise up in revolt!!!!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Oh and did anyone tell me which direction we are supposed to be running circles in?



Don't worry about running around in circles, just walk into a round room and piss in the corner.  Much more challenging.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ringel05 said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Would I be a bad American if I didn't give a SHIT what happens in Hardin MONTANA? I mean FUCK I am from Idaho and I reckognise that in the grand scheme of things that Idaho doesn't mean shit to the rest of the country.
> ...





THAT could be a little bit scary.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 5, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



I noticed EOTS failed to answer this one. Where ya ta EOTS, you made the claim now answer the question.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 5, 2009)

Well to be fair Retired I don't think you WOULD hear about it that is kinda the point don't ya think?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 5, 2009)

I mean would anybody report Terral as missing if he were abducted?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 5, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> I mean would anybody report Terral as missing if he were abducted?


well, i hope he has SOMEONE that would


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 5, 2009)

His cat?


----------



## eots (Oct 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



There is an American army col..a yugoslavian criminal..with access to tens of millions of dollars. from undisclosed sources...purchasing a prison for undisclosed inmates and a area police..being given benzos to drive with American police force written on them...no...no cause for concern here...


----------



## eots (Oct 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



There is an American army col..a Yugoslavian criminal..with access to tens of millions of dollars. from undisclosed sources...purchasing a prison for undisclosed inmates and a area police..being given benzos to drive with American police force written on them...no...no cause for concern here...


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 5, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


wow
you have no fucking clue what you are talking about
it would still have NOTHING TO DO WITH THE POSSE COMITATUS ACT


----------



## eots (Oct 5, 2009)

Patriot Act used for more than anti-terror
Justice report also reveals 50 secretly detained after 9/11

Dan Eggen, Washington Post

Wednesday, May 21, 2003


(05-21) 04:00 PDT Washington -- The Justice Department has used many of the anti-terrorism powers granted in the wake of the Sept. 11, 2001, attacks to pursue defendants for crimes unrelated to terrorism, including drug violations, credit card fraud and bank theft, according to a government accounting released Tuesday. 


 In a 60-page report to the House Judiciary Committee, Justice officials also confirmed for the first time that nearly 50 defendants were secretly detained as material witnesses in connection with the investigation of the Sept. 11 attacks. The government has not previously characterized how many defendants had been held
Patriot Act used for more than anti-terror / Justice report also reveals 50 secretly detained after 9/11


"Although the Department of Justice has not been forthcoming, some abuses have seen the light of day," Romero added. "It is quite likely that there are many more abuses being kept hidden from the American public and Congress. Such secrecy is abhorrent to our rule of law."
Both the Senate and House Judiciary Committees are expected to hold oversight hearings on the Patriot Act this week. Lawmakers will only hear from administration officials at these inaugural hearings, and the ACLU has asked that members question Attorney General Alberto Gonzales and FBI Director Robert Mueller about the abuses and misuses of the Patriot Act. 

According to reports, the Patriot Act has been used to:

Secretly search the home of Brandon Mayfield, a Muslim attorney whom the government wrongly suspected, accused and detained as a perpetrator of the recent train bombing in Madrid.
Charge, detain, and prosecute a Muslim student in Idaho, Sami al-Hussayen, for providing "material support" to terrorists because he posted to an Internet website links to objectionable materials, even though such links were available on the websites of a major news outlet and of the government's own expert witness in the case.
Serve a National Security Letter (NSL) on an Internet Service Provider (ISP) so coercive under the provisions of the NSL statue that a federal court struck down the entire statute - as vastly expanded by the Patriot Act - used to obtain information about e-mail activity and web surfing for intelligence investigations.
Gag that ISP from disclosing this abuse to the public, and gag the ACLU itself, which represents the ISP, from disclosing this abuse to the public when ACLU became aware of it, and from disclosing important circumstances relating to this abuse and other possible abuses of the gag, even to this very day.
Investigate and prosecute crimes that are not terrorism offenses, even though it cited terrorism prevention as the reason Congress should enact the law, and cites terrorism prevention as the reason why it cannot be changed.


American Civil Liberties Union : Patriot Act Abuses and Misuses Abound, ACLU Says; Disclosure Comes Before Congress Begins Review of Controversial Law


----------



## candycorn (Oct 5, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Yeah, you're right...since according to you the plan was thwarted.  Now back to Hannah Montana...you say she's appearing at Hardin Montana?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 5, 2009)

eots said:


> Patriot Act used for more than anti-terror
> Justice report also reveals 50 secretly detained after 9/11
> 
> Dan Eggen, Washington Post
> ...


and you know that the laws used to fight those particular crimes were rolled INTO the patriot act (IE RICO laws)


so big fuckin WHOP


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 5, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



This is amazing, you still haven't answered my question. You made a claim now back it the fuck up.


----------



## eots (Oct 5, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I never made that statement you said get back to you when the illegal arrest start...I said illegal arrest already started with gitmo and the patriot act


----------



## eots (Oct 5, 2009)

representatives, *American Police Force* claims to sell assault rifles and other weapons in Afghanistan *on behalf of the U.S. military* while providing security, investigative work and other services to clients &#8220;in all 50 states and most countries.&#8221; The company also boasts to have &#8220;rapid response units awaiting our orders worldwide&#8221; and that it can field a battalion-sized team of special forces soldiers &#8220;wi thin 72 hours.&#8221; Re p r e s e n t a t i v e s o f American Police Force said t h e company pre s e n t l y employs at least 16 and as many as 28 people in the United States and 1,600 contractors worldwide.* &#8220;APF plays a critical role in helping the U.S. government meet vital homeland security and national defense needs,*&#8221; the company says on its Web site. &#8220;Within the last 5 years the United States has been far and away our&#8221; No. 1 client. 



.Associated Press search of two comprehensive federal government contractor databases turned up no record of *American Police Force*. Representatives of security trade groups said they had never heard of American Police Force,* although they added secrecy was prevalent in the industry and it was possible the company had avoided the public limelight. &#8220;They&#8217;re really invisible*,&#8221; said Alan Chvotkin, executive vice president and counsel for the Professional Services Council. The group&#8217;s members include major security cont ra c t o r s Tr i p l e Ca n o py, DynCorp and Xe Services, *formerly known as Blackwater *Worldwide. 


* American Police Force* also is promising to invest $30 million in new projects for the city, including a *military and law enforcement training center* with a 250-bed dormitory and an expansion of the jail to 2,000 beds. The company says it will build a homeless shelter, offer free health care for city residents and *even deliver meals to the needy*..... *Where the prisoners would come from is unclear.*


- Local Headlines


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 5, 2009)

eots said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



So you admit No american citizen and No legal or even illegal immigrant has ever been arrested illegally and moved to Gitmo? The only time it was to happen the Courts forbade it and ordered the individual held inside the US. No one inside the US has ever been arrested inside the US and permanently held at Gitmo.

You lied, admit it. You have no examples of supposed illegal police action by the Government in arrests and detention even under the Patriot act.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 5, 2009)

eots said:


> representatives, *american police force* claims to sell assault rifles and other weapons in afghanistan *on behalf of the u.s. Military* while providing security, investigative work and other services to clients in all 50 states and most countries. the company also boasts to have rapid response units awaiting our orders worldwide and that it can field a battalion-sized team of special forces soldiers wi thin 72 hours. re p r e s e n t a t i v e s o f american police force said t h e company pre s e n t l y employs at least 16 and as many as 28 people in the united states and 1,600 contractors worldwide.* apf plays a critical role in helping the u.s. Government meet vital homeland security and national defense needs,* the company says on its web site. within the last 5 years the united states has been far and away our no. 1 client.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those evil bastards


----------



## eots (Oct 5, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



are you trying to say no American has been detained through the patriot act ?
I mean just because you write an act authorizing illegal arrest does not mean they are not illegal arrest


----------



## eots (Oct 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > representatives, *american police force* claims to sell assault rifles and other weapons in afghanistan *on behalf of the u.s. Military* while providing security, investigative work and other services to clients in all 50 states and most countries. the company also boasts to have rapid response units awaiting our orders worldwide and that it can field a battalion-sized team of special forces soldiers wi thin 72 hours. re p r e s e n t a t i v e s o f american police force said t h e company pre s e n t l y employs at least 16 and as many as 28 people in the united states and 1,600 contractors worldwide.* apf plays a critical role in helping the u.s. Government meet vital homeland security and national defense needs,* the company says on its web site. within the last 5 years the united states has been far and away our no. 1 client.
> ...



if it sounds to good...


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 5, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


yeah, they might be promising more than they can deliver, yet none of that is a violation of Posse Comitatus


you do know there are PRIVATE MILITARY TRAINING schools all over the country, right?
private military training - Bing


----------



## eots (Oct 5, 2009)

hey RGS never mind my opinions for a minute and take a look at this Hardin jail/American police force issue and tell me what you think

Hardin Jail Finally to Get Inmates | The Corrections Reporter - 3 Oct
Officials say a private jail in Hardin MT has signed a 10-year contract agreeing to house federal prisoners. Story from KMXC. ...
Hardin Jail Finally to Get Inmates | The Corrections Reporter - Cached - Similar -Hardin Jail Deal Delayed Over Controversy With Mysterious Company5 Oct 2009 ... HARDIN, Mont. &#8212; Plans for a California company to take over this city's empty jail were put on hold Monday, following last week's ...
Hardin Jail Deal Delayed Over Controversy With Mysterious Company - 3 hours ago - Similar -Congressional Delegation Speaks on Hardin Jail - Billings- msnbc.comMontana's congressional delegation weighs in on the controversy surrounding the Hardin Jail. This after the group contracted to fill the jail is proposing ...
Congressional Delegation Speaks on Hardin Jail - Billings- msnbc.com - Cached - Similar -The Associated Press: Montana AG launches probe of town's jail deal - 4 Oct
25 Sep 2009 ... A representative of a corrections advocacy group that has been critical of Hardin's jail and has investigated Hilton's past said city ...
www.google.com/.../ALeqM5ifOx0LPKy5B_0KAyPHyNTEqdQz6QD9B2JAIG0 - Similar -UPDATE: Hardin jail operators detail plans for training facility ...4 Oct 2009 ... Alternative News and Views, Reported by Agents Around the World, 24 hours a day.
UPDATE: Hardin jail operators detail plans for training facility, expansion - Similar -Hardin Jail Deal Locked in Mystery, page 112 posts - 7 authors - Last post: 10 Mar
Discusion about Hardin Jail Deal Locked in Mystery in the AboveTopSecret.com website alternative topics discussion forum Breaking ...
Hardin Jail Deal Locked in Mystery, page 1 - Cached - Similar -Should Hardin jail be used to house terrorists? -- A Speak Up ...16 May 2009 ... Speak Up Missoula is an insightful new way for people to explore open-ended topics and questions.
speakupmissoula.com/topic/8 - Cached - Similar -Hardin jail operators detail plans for training facility, expansion - 2 visits - 4 Oct
29 Sep 2009 ... Billings Gazette | American Police Force plans to construct a military-style training facility northeast of the jail.
Hardin jail operators detail plans for training facility, expansion - Cached - Similar -Hardin jail inks contract with California company for inmates ...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 6, 2009)

eots said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Still waiting for your list of Americans arrested illegally and sent to Gitmo. Though I might settle for some arrested and held indefinitely but not sent to Gitmo.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 6, 2009)

RGS you are WILLFULLY mising the FACT that if soemone was ILLEGALLY detained through the "Patriot" act you wouldn't KNOW about it because they would NOT be allowed to hear the charges about them OR contact an attorney. They would simply be made to DISAPPEAR and then they would be able to be taken ANYWHERE and have ANYTHING done to them. I mean I am not jumping on the eots band waggon but you question is ridiculous.


----------



## Terral (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Eots:



eots said:


> hey RGS never mind my opinions for a minute and take a look at this Hardin jail/American police force issue and tell me what you think . . .



I think this Hardin Jail/Police State story is just the tip of the proverbial Medical Martial Law Iceberg . . . 

Hardin, Montana Under Siege



> *POST YOUR ARTICLES,
> VIDEOS AND DISCUSSIONS BELOW!*
> 
> *Exposed: American Police Force Is A Blackwater Front Group*
> ...


Here is the deal in a nutshell: The New World Order Puppets inside our corrupt U.S. Govt cannot use the military against We The Stupid Sheeple, so they are filling the country with every kind of foreign troop and mercenary in preparation for herding The Stupid Sheeple into their *Halliburton-built REX 84 FEMA Concentration Camps  *(info) . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE1CCgKBKFs&feature=player_embedded"]... And Outside Congressional Oversight ...[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey Terrel? still dodging the round up squads from the 1st? How many times must you be wrong before you admit you are full of shit?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 6, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Eots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Wow they give you internet privleges at that FEMA internment camp you were hauled off to on 10/1!


----------



## eots (Oct 6, 2009)

so you morons approve of APF ??


----------



## candycorn (Oct 6, 2009)

eots said:


> so you morons approve of APF ??



If they start with you or Fecal, 

*FUCK YEAH!!​*


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 6, 2009)

eots said:


> so you morons approve of APF ??


well, you morons seem to oppose things that are no real threat
show how they are doing anything illegal or unconstitutional, and you might have a point, other than on top of your head


----------



## Emma (Oct 6, 2009)

Just _who_ is going to be tossed into these FEMA camps?


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 6, 2009)

Emma said:


> Just _who_ is going to be tossed into these FEMA camps?





> The Stupid Sheeple



you have to read, Emma !


----------



## Emma (Oct 6, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Just _who_ is going to be tossed into these FEMA camps?
> ...



Silly me.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 6, 2009)

Emma said:


> Just _who_ is going to be tossed into these FEMA camps?


apparently, only the troofers
cause everyone else is in on it or a disinfo agent


----------



## candycorn (Oct 6, 2009)

Emma said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


*
I think it is the red-listers...supposedly the guys who have set up these FEMA camps (the same FEMA that can't hand out water) have lists of people they want to round up...the "red listers" if I understand it correctly.   The tin-foil-hat-society ranking members Terrul and Eats can correct me if I'm wrong.   

Anyway, these dudes will roll in and round you up using the likes of the Arizona State Police, Arizona Highway Patrol, Maricopa County Sherriff, Phoenix PD, AZ National Guard, etc...  If they do this would be the first time in the history of mankind that five law enforcement agencies (if you want to call the NG a law enforcement agency) in Arizona even acknowledged each other publicly much less worked together.  We don't have many emergencies out here on a wide scale so they have no long history of working together but, apparently by the 15th all the red-listers will be housed at Chateau de FEMAh!  

Now about the red listers, its really pretty strange that not one public official is on that list but a bunch of nobodies from chat rooms are all over it.  If you were going to take over some place, it would seem to me that the urge to neutralize the leaders would be your first move.  I'm no great strategist but I play one on TV and there was probably a reason we tried to take out Hussein with the first shot of Iraqi Freedom.  

Personally, I don't believe any of this is going to take place.  Although it would get me out of visiting the relatives for Christmas which is a plus no matter how you slice it.  And the red-listers (amazingly who know they are going to be hauled off) have no idea what they'll be doing there.  I'm guessing working in the mines if you believe the movies on late night TV.  Think "Empire of the Ants" without Joan Collins.  

Anyway, thats whats going to happen in a short 9 days.  I don't even know why I'm planning a vacation for next year....sad.*


----------



## Emma (Oct 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Just _who_ is going to be tossed into these FEMA camps?
> ...



Well that's odd because he said it would be the 'sheeple'. I'm just curious who's going to be put in these camps.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 6, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


well, they are going to put us disinfo agents in


----------



## Emma (Oct 6, 2009)

candycorn said:


> Anyway, thats whats going to happen in a short 9 days.  I don't even know why I'm planning a vacation for next year....sad.



Nine days???

Dammit. I just made my car payment tonight


----------



## eots (Oct 6, 2009)

Emma said:


> Just _who_ is going to be tossed into these FEMA camps?



well in the event of a major epidemic or _natural disaster_ it could be almost anybody especially any of those that may resit curfews ..restrictions..vaccinations.. or gun confiscation..and of course the _dreaded domestic terrorist_ charged under the patriot act as a  suspected enemy of the state..it is incremental but in this new socialist PC state ..the sky is the limit really


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 6, 2009)

eots said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Just _who_ is going to be tossed into these FEMA camps?
> ...


HEY!! look behind you, BLACK HELICOPTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eots (Oct 7, 2009)

most people fail to understand what a fragile thing a civilized and free society is and how it can quickly be thrown into chaos..I don't say that out of any great fear or paranoia just recognizing the reality


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 7, 2009)

eots said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Just _who_ is going to be tossed into these FEMA camps?
> ...



See here is your problem. You just listed several reasonable groups to be detained in case of a National Epidemic.

As for gun confiscation that won't happen either because then they will be in a shooting match while trying to round up all the other groups.

As for domestic terrorists they have not done it yet, though Obama and his admin have set about demonizing new groups so if they do they can include them. But I seriously doubt the cops and the Military will uniformly follow any such national plan. In other words they will have dissension and armed rebellion in the ranks of those task with the round ups. You are aware a hell of a lot of guns are owned by cops and military?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2009)

eots said:


> most people fail to understand what a fragile thing a civilized and free society is and how it can quickly be thrown into chaos..I don't say that out of any great fear or paranoia just recognizing the reality



Anyone with any slight degree of intelligence is aware of that.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm almost insulted to be a D-Lister.


----------



## eots (Oct 7, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tt2yGzHfy7s]YouTube - Obama Civilian Security[/ame]


----------



## Godboy (Oct 9, 2009)

HAHA!!! Another failed prediction. Everything you have ever posted on this site has not come true. You need to hang it up, because theres no martial law in 2009, theres no boogie men in suits, theres no secret societies pulling the strings of the world, there arent aliens in Hanger 18, the Lochness monster didnt kill JFK.... oh, and your claims about the us faking the moon landing was thoroughly debunked 2 weeks ago when India's satelite took crystal clear pictures of everything we left behind on the moon. I could go on and on with all your failed predictions, but that would take me a week to compile, so i think ill just call you stupid instead.

You and your looney crew are utter failures in every single thing you do. Congratulations fuck wads.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 9, 2009)

Godboy said:


> HAHA!!! Another failed prediction. Everything you have ever posted on this site has not come true. You need to hang it up, because theres no martial law in 2009, theres no boogie men in suits, theres no secret societies pulling the strings of the world, there arent aliens in Hanger 18, the Lochness monster didnt kill JFK.... oh, and your claims about the us faking the moon landing was thoroughly debunked 2 weeks ago when India's satelite took crystal clear pictures of everything we left behind on the moon. I could go on and on with all your failed predictions, but that would take me a week to compile, so i think ill just call you stupid instead.
> 
> You and your looney crew are utter failures in every single thing you do. Congratulations fuck wads.


got a link to that Indian sat images, i'd love to see them


----------



## eots (Oct 9, 2009)

Godboy said:


> HAHA!!! Another failed prediction. Everything you have ever posted on this site has not come true. You need to hang it up, because theres no martial law in 2009, theres no boogie men in suits, theres no secret societies pulling the strings of the world, there arent aliens in Hanger 18, the Lochness monster didnt kill JFK.... oh, and your claims about the us faking the moon landing was thoroughly debunked 2 weeks ago when India's satelite took crystal clear pictures of everything we left behind on the moon. I could go on and on with all your failed predictions, but that would take me a week to compile, so i think ill just call you stupid instead.
> 
> You and your looney crew are utter failures in every single thing you do. Congratulations fuck wads.



who are you rambling to exactly goatboy ?


----------



## Godboy (Oct 9, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > HAHA!!! Another failed prediction. Everything you have ever posted on this site has not come true. You need to hang it up, because theres no martial law in 2009, theres no boogie men in suits, theres no secret societies pulling the strings of the world, there arent aliens in Hanger 18, the Lochness monster didnt kill JFK.... oh, and your claims about the us faking the moon landing was thoroughly debunked 2 weeks ago when India's satelite took crystal clear pictures of everything we left behind on the moon. I could go on and on with all your failed predictions, but that would take me a week to compile, so i think ill just call you stupid instead.
> ...



Heh, i hadnt even seen them myself yet, i just know theres about a million articles now about the discovery. With a quick google image search, i did find this pic, though im sure theres even better ones out there somewhere. This picture clearly shows the tracks made by the lunar rover, and you can see the actual foot print trail made by the atronauts as well.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 9, 2009)

nice


----------



## eots (Oct 9, 2009)

well I don't have a horse in this race but those are pretty generic pictures


----------



## Godboy (Oct 9, 2009)

eots said:


> well I don't have a horse in this race but those are pretty generic pictures



The one on the left is the original picture taken in 67, and the one on the right is brand new, taken by India about 2 weeks ago. I suppose now you clowns are going to tell us that India is in on the conspiracy, and they just couldnt resist making fake pictures of the landing site 30 years later. 

Sorry dip shits, your conspiracy has been debunked. Read the news if you dont believe me. Take your pick from the thousands of articles on google....

india shows lunar landing site with new satellite pictures - Google Search


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 9, 2009)

here are some more
NASA - LRO Sees Apollo Landing Sites


----------



## eots (Oct 9, 2009)

like I say its not my theory but these pictures are relatively meaningless and completely irrelevant to the issue


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 9, 2009)

The issue being the fact that NONE of Terrel's, your's or any of the 9/11 movement retards claims has come true? I mean after a couple of abject failures a sane person would stop putting their foot down their throat. But not you mentally ill lot. Yu keep making bigger and bigger claims.

By the way EOTS, as I understand it San Francisco actually HAS private police forces that their customers PAY them for protection and the city sort of reviews them. And have had same for quite some time now. So much for all this " ohh god the sky is falling cause there are private police in Montana" shit.

Go ahead Eots provide us with even ONE prediction you rejects has made this year or any year that came true.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 9, 2009)

eots said:


> like I say its not my theory but these pictures are relatively meaningless and completely irrelevant to the issue



So in other words, what you are saying is you desperately want us to stop talking about how your crazy moon hoax conspiracy was debunked?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 9, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> The issue being the fact that NONE of Terrel's, your's or any of the 9/11 movement retards claims has come true? I mean after a couple of abject failures a sane person would stop putting their foot down their throat. But not you mentally ill lot. Yu keep making bigger and bigger claims.
> 
> By the way EOTS, as I understand it San Francisco actually HAS private police forces that their customers PAY them for protection and the city sort of reviews them. And have had same for quite some time now. So much for all this " ohh god the sky is falling cause there are private police in Montana" shit.
> 
> Go ahead Eots provide us with even ONE prediction you rejects has made this year or any year that came true.


yes
just one
just give ONE that has actually happened

any NORMAL person would realize that Alex Jones is a fucking LIAR and stop trusting him on ANYTHING
but not you guys
noooo, you keep eating up every fucking conspiracy that morons tells ya


----------



## eots (Oct 9, 2009)

godboy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > like i say its not my theory but these pictures are relatively meaningless and completely irrelevant to the issue
> ...



i have offered no opinion on the moon landing you are debating yourself
lol lol lol


----------



## eots (Oct 9, 2009)

divecon said:


> retiredgysgt said:
> 
> 
> > the issue being the fact that none of terrel's, your's or any of the 9/11 movement retards claims has come true? I mean after a couple of abject failures a sane person would stop putting their foot down their throat. But not you mentally ill lot. Yu keep making bigger and bigger claims.
> ...



i dont make predictions


----------



## eots (Oct 9, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> The issue being the fact that NONE of Terrel's, your's or any of the 9/11 movement retards claims has come true? I mean after a couple of abject failures a sane person would stop putting their foot down their throat. But not you mentally ill lot. Yu keep making bigger and bigger claims.
> 
> By the way EOTS, as I understand it San Francisco actually HAS private police forces that their customers PAY them for protection and the city sort of reviews them. And have had same for quite some time now. So much for all this " ohh god the sky is falling cause there are private police in Montana" shit.
> 
> Go ahead Eots provide us with even ONE prediction you rejects has made this year or any year that came true.



so the growing police state and erosion of our liberty is occurring incrementally in other city's and states and in many aspects of life ..whats your point ?


----------



## eots (Oct 9, 2009)

The City of Hardin made news over the summer with speculation that it could become home to prisoners from *Guantanimo Bay*. Recently a California security firm was hired to take control of the facility, with promises of filling the jail and building a police training center. What's happened since, has been *nothing short of bizarre.* 
*
Residents of a small city in southeastern Montana were shocked when they witnessed the following: three black Mercedes SUV&#8217;s driving through town with decals saying "Hardin Police." *But Hardin doesn't have a police department. 

Now the Montana Attorney General is demanding answers from this security firm, which some say has no business being in Hardin.* While others compare the firm to mercenaries gone mad.*

Toni Myers drove from Columbus to get some answers on the mysterious situation.

"Who are they? Why are they here,&#8221; said Myers.

*American Police Force Spokeswoman Becky Shay offered few details. "My job is not to give you the information you want. My job is to release the information I was hired to give you, or not give you.&#8221;*
But information is something the public craves, as the group's leader, Michael Hilton, came to Hardin last month with promises, yet new revelations show *Hilton has a decades-long track record of fraudulent activities and felony convictions. He is said to have used 17 aliases.*
Yet Al Peterson, Director of Two Rivers Authority, which contracted American Police Force, stands by the decision to hire the security firm.

Peterson says, "Two Rivers Authority has better chance of opening the jail with American Police Force, than with any Montana Officials.&#8221; 

Meanwhile Two Rivers Executive Director Greg Smith is on administrative leave for unknown reasons.

With the Montana Attorney General investigating, demanding the firm show proof of its experience and qualifications, American Police Force has *yet to release the name of the group's parent company*. 

But concerned citizens like Toni Myers will continue to seek answers.

*"You hire a criminal to watch criminals?&#8221;

Another strange twist to this story, the logo of the American Police Force is nearly identical to the flag of Serbia.* 


American Police Force Causing Controversy in Hardin | News, Sports, Weather for Great Falls, Helena, and all of Montana | Local Top Stories


----------



## Godboy (Oct 9, 2009)

eots said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > retiredgysgt said:
> ...



No you dont, because you arent clever enough to come up with your own conspiracies, so you just blindly follow every conspiracy you find on the web.


----------



## rdean (Oct 9, 2009)

Meep Zorp.

They are comming.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 9, 2009)

eots said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > The issue being the fact that NONE of Terrel's, your's or any of the 9/11 movement retards claims has come true? I mean after a couple of abject failures a sane person would stop putting their foot down their throat. But not you mentally ill lot. Yu keep making bigger and bigger claims.
> ...



His point is, none of your conspiracies ever come true. Its a very simple point and you are avoiding it like the plague. Quit avoiding the question, or be exposed as the looney douche bag we all know you are.


----------



## eots (Oct 9, 2009)

Godboy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



whos we you and the rest iof the flat earthers...and is it ever possible to be specific or are you only capable of these generic ramblings ?..what conspiracy or prediction have I made that has not come true ??? and what do any of your ramblings have to do with what is occurring in Hardin ???...try top focus goatboy


----------



## Godboy (Oct 9, 2009)

eots said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Your continual failure to answer this simple question shows you know im right. None of your claims have ever come true. Not one.

Even now, after i have repeatedly gloated over your failure to answer this question, you STILL wont/cant answer it. If you could prove me wrong, now is the time you would do it, because im embarrasing you, but you cant prove me wrong, so instead, you will try and avoid it by asking stupid unrelated questions. Quit avoinding the question!

You are the one with something to prove here, not me, so i have no desire to answer your dumb questions that have nothing to do with the current debate. If your conspiracies held water, you could easily shut me down right now, but since they dont hold water, its impossible for you to shut me down. You fail loser. Not one of your claims has ever been proven, and youve made a SHITLOAD of claims on this message board. Certainly you should be able to find one example where you were right, that is if your claims werent based on lunacy.

Heres your chance Eots, shut me up and tell us all which of your claims has actually been proven or come true. Its not the Amero, or the martial law crap, or the flu epidemic that was supposed to have killed millions of people, so please, elnighten us all. Where have your conspiracies ever been right?


----------



## eots (Oct 9, 2009)

Godboy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



please provide me with a specific issue ..you have made the claim I have made a shitload of predictions...yet you can not seem to specifically mention even one...whats wrong with you ??


----------



## Godboy (Oct 9, 2009)

eots said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



HAH!!! You STILL are trying to avoid answering the question, and im still gloating over the fact that ive backed you into a corner you cant get out of. Thats what happens when insane people try and debate normal people. YOU FAIL, AGAIN!!!!!!

Haha, loser.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 9, 2009)

How about the "MEGA" North South highway that will connect Canada and Mexico?


----------



## eots (Oct 9, 2009)

Godboy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



backed me into a corner ? debate ? you really are quit mad...your _question_ has no bases in reality


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8CNa_viKg0[/ame]


----------



## Toro (Oct 9, 2009)

Soooooooooooo

When's martial law coming?


----------



## elvis (Oct 9, 2009)

Toro said:


> Soooooooooooo
> 
> When's martial law coming?




When the cubs win the world series.


----------



## eots (Oct 9, 2009)

Toro said:


> Soooooooooooo
> 
> When's martial law coming?



well it is a incremental process but elements of it are appearing already..the legal framework has been laid..it depends on a lot factors.. what  real or manufactured crisis may occur that can be exploited.. it depends on the will of the people and how much resistance it is met with..the future is unwritten..


----------



## eots (Oct 9, 2009)

The price of freedom is eternal vigilance.

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 9, 2009)

Well unless you think ONLY the unarmed Americans will be rounded up you will find that the death toll will put a stop to any kind of FEMA round-up but quick.


----------



## eots (Oct 9, 2009)

they would certainly come for the weakest and most peaceful first and in a crisis much can change when a populace is dependent on the state for food or water...


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 9, 2009)

eots said:


> they would certainly come for the weakest and most peaceful first and in a crisis much can change when a populace is dependent on the state for food or water...


not usually
but then you are wrong about just about everything


----------



## eots (Oct 10, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > they would certainly come for the weakest and most peaceful first and in a crisis much can change when a populace is dependent on the state for food or water...
> ...



really ..well perhaps you should take a look at history and shed some light on your ignorance


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 10, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



The ignorant one is the one that keeps insisting after failure after failure that their view of things is the turth, I suppose if you say it long enough MAYBE one day it will come true. But then again, I doubt it.


Has Terrel finally tucked his tail between his legs and scurried off from abject failure?


----------



## eots (Oct 10, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



well ..I know.. you know... _.all about failure._..but ..I believe your mistaken.. what is it exactly you are saying that  I have presented as _my view_.. that has somehow _..failed _..do you have a specific or are you just spouting a bunch of incoherent ramblings again ?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 10, 2009)

eots said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Go ahead provide us with even one thing you have harped about that has happened. No epidemic, no martial law, no secret police rounding anyone up, no Government plan to arrest the red listers, no Government involvement in 9/11. You have a huge list of abject failures to your name. And you keep talking about them like they will happen any day now.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 10, 2009)

Our Earth needs a good PANDEMI. I figure about 800,000,000,000 to 1,000,000,000,000 dead would be a good start. It would cause some major probs with clean up and secondary diseases but our world needs FAR FEWER people fighting for too few resources.


----------



## Terral (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi Retired:



RetiredGySgt said:


> Go ahead provide us with even one thing you have harped about that has happened. No epidemic, no martial law, no secret police rounding anyone up, no Government plan to arrest the red listers, no Government involvement in 9/11. You have a huge list of abject failures to your name. And you keep talking about them like they will happen any day now.



The same people who planned and carried out the 9/11 attacks 'and' orchestrated the U.S./Global Meltdown are about to take their *Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Program* (link) into *'hot mode,'* which will include Medical Martial Law here in the USA. The chess pieces are still being moved around the board for eventual 'checkmate.' Give these people time. Rome was not built in a day. . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 10, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Retired:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


except none of what you just said is TRUE
you are a MASSIVE LIAR
if it were true, you wouldnt be posting here, you would be in a FEMA PRISON right now


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 10, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Retired:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Terral shouldn't you be in a FEMA camp right about now?


----------



## Godboy (Oct 10, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Retired:
> ...



He will tell you its not going to happen until tomorrow. Then when tomorrow comes, he will tell you its going to happen tomorrow, and he will repeat this until the day he dies, at which point some other loon will pick up the torch. Thats how it works with conspiracy theorists.

At least we get to make fun of him in the mean time.


----------



## Terral (Oct 10, 2009)

Greetings to All:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcX2MX35juw"]Medical Martial Law[/ame]

The "Bio-Terror Agent" is coming with the H1N1 Vaccines!!! FEMA Camp Personnel are being trained right now . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dkkbsy5QHEg&feature=related"]. . . Just For You . . .[/ame]

This guy does a good job of explaining how Medical Martial Law and Swine11 H1N1/H5N1 (bird flu) Pandemic are two sides of the same New World Order coin . . .  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtUfHO8QF_Y&feature=channel_page]Swine11 And Martial Law[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## eots (Oct 10, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



it is the world health organization that is calling for a pandemic ..I have never mentioned redlisters..there are indeed secret police in fact its this thing we call,,,_the secret service_ and _homeland security_... ever heard of it ? and i do believe they have even arrested and detained people and as far as government involvement in 9/11..there is ever growing support ..even from the commission and NIST  for a real investigation with subpoena power and a ballot initiative on the November ballot in NY...SO WHAT IS IT EXACTLY YOU ARE RAMBLING ABOUT ?....P.S...so wheres bin laden ????????


----------



## mal (Oct 10, 2009)

I want 300...



peace...


----------



## Silfy (Oct 10, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The USA is being prepared to enter Martial Law on several fronts and your time to be warned is running out. Wide-spectrum Jammers are already in place for taking the internet and all communications offline in preparation for enslaving We The People through panic transformed into pandemonium in the very near future.
> 
> Terral



Hey Terra   time is running out in 2009


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hmmm Live beyond your time you have huh?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 10, 2009)

Come on Terral why not explain to all of us why you haven't been rounded up? I see you killing a census taker.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 10, 2009)

Once again GSN I would like you to explain HOW we would know if people were TAKEN, Hoe would we knoww since they would have no way of speaking out for themselves.


I'm not a Terral or a eots but you have failed to answer MY question and I wonder why?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 10, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Once again GSN I would like you to explain HOW we would know if people were TAKEN, Hoe would we knoww since they would have no way of speaking out for themselves.
> 
> 
> I'm not a Terral or a eots but you have failed to answer MY question and I wonder why?


i assume SOMEONE would miss them


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 10, 2009)

What is the board definition of imminent?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 10, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Once again GSN I would like you to explain HOW we would know if people were TAKEN, Hoe would we knoww since they would have no way of speaking out for themselves.
> ...






Why would they miss somebody they don't even know? Why would they miss someone who was "killed" in a fire or traffic accident? Why would they miss people like Terral and eots?


----------



## Godboy (Oct 10, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



You are right. From now on, whenever someone dies, i will always assume its because a government hitman took them out. I cant believe the government killed my father, this is shocking news.


----------



## elvis (Oct 10, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Retired:
> ...



FEMA prison.   ROFLMAO.


----------



## Zona (Oct 10, 2009)

Race war!  Its coming.......again...lol


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 10, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...






Oh come on don't be a douche. The FACT is people go "missing" in this country EVERY DAY and some are NEVER heard from again. Am I saying that ALL those missing people have been taken by gov't agencies? NO OF COURSE not but to claim that NONE have because we haven't HEARD about it is flawed reasoning of the 5th degree.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 10, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...


well, since he is still posting here, can we not assume that he hasnt been taken?


----------



## Godboy (Oct 10, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...




Flawed reasoning would be if a person was to assume (without any proof or reason at all) that some of the missing people in this country are missing because of government hitmen.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 10, 2009)

I'am not saying it DID happen I am saying it COULD have happened and there would be ZERO proof that it did.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> I'am not saying it DID happen I am saying it COULD have happened and there would be ZERO proof that it did.



Flying space monkeys may invade Earth as well, assuming there is such a thing as space monkeys. Until it happens though, why even discuss it or consider it?


----------



## eots (Oct 12, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > I'am not saying it DID happen I am saying it COULD have happened and there would be ZERO proof that it did.
> ...



because we have not passed laws  and created compounds that enable the government to detain space monkeys without being charged criminally or providing legal council ..or jury trial...but we have for _suspected terrorist_


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2009)

eots said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



Sounds like they are being responsible then. It would be irresponsible to make camps for space monkeys, but for terrorists, most definitely. The only thing they deserve is long torture sessions, followed by a bullet to the head when we are done with them. Some evils are worthwhile in my opinion, so long as they are done to the right people. Ill be the one to decide who deserves torture and who doesnt.... if you all dont mind.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 13, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The point is it won't BE the person they really want. If you don't think the gov't could "STAGE" an accident then you are naive. Tell me how many people just DISAPPEAR and are NEVER found. No bodies no links to investigate just GONE!


----------



## eots (Oct 13, 2009)

Godboy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



so you don't believe in the human rights or due process..not surprising..all though I'm sure your opinion would change quick enough if you were detained


----------



## Godboy (Oct 13, 2009)

eots said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Since i wont ever try to blow anyone up, i wont ever be detained. Its a genius insurance policy i invented to avoid being arrested.


----------



## eots (Oct 18, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeztffoZrqY&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Cops vow to put citizens down! (Milwaukee News)[/ame]


----------



## Toro (Oct 19, 2009)

So has martial law been implemented yet?

Its past Oct 15 but I haven't been paying much attention lately.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2009)

Toro said:


> So has martial law been implemented yet?
> 
> Its past Oct 15 but I haven't been paying much attention lately.


i havent seen it
no blue helmets here


----------



## candycorn (Oct 19, 2009)

Just curious, 

Nobody ever told me what they are going to make us do when they come and round us all up.  I wanted to dress appropriately because if I'm working in the mines, I'll skip my next trip to the hair stylist.

What is going to happen to my cat when I'm hauled away?


----------



## eots (Oct 21, 2009)

candycorn said:


> Just curious,
> 
> Nobody ever told me what they are going to make us do when they come and round us all up.  I wanted to dress appropriately because if I'm working in the mines, I'll skip my next trip to the hair stylist.
> 
> What is going to happen to my cat when I'm hauled away?



swine like you wont be hauled away ...they will be too busy sucking fascist S.S cock


----------



## candycorn (Oct 21, 2009)

retiredgysgt said:


> lol. You are worse, if that is possible, then eots.



*we only have about 71 days left in the year...has anybody noticed the martial law yet?*


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 16, 2009)

Will martial law happen before 12/12? I am only asking because I need to know whether I should waste my money on channaka gifts or will we all be locked up by then?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 16, 2009)

candycorn said:


> retiredgysgt said:
> 
> 
> > lol. You are worse, if that is possible, then eots.
> ...


only about 45 days left


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 17, 2009)

Update: The OP was fucking wrong. We apologize if you took it seriously.


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 17, 2009)

Damn, I knew I was going to have to buy those gifts........


----------

